# Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")



## INU.ID (16. Oktober 2018)

*Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Servus.

Klar, das Thema ist nicht mehr so neu, aber immer noch aktuell. Und ich habe heute erst Post vom Energienetzbetreiber erhalten, mit dem Hinweis dass der analoge Stromzähler in Kürze durch eine "Moderne Messeinrichtung" ersetzt wird. Ich hab mir dann mal das Beiblatt durchgelesen, und mir anschließend im Internetz die Anleitung der "*modernen* Messeinrichtung" angeschaut. Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob die mich evtl. veräppeln wollen. Aber schaut am besten mal selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*In der Praxis sieht das dann so aus:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aqHauk3bNFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HhLmisUcpoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mal ehrlich, soll das ein Witz sein? Mit einer Taschenlampe durchs Menü morsen? "Moderne Messeinrichtung"? 




* Hier noch ein paar Grundsätzliche Informationen zu den neuen Zählern: Die neuen Stromzaehler kommen | Verbraucherzentrale.de*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scubaman (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Das ist ein Witz, oder? Bitte sagt mir, dass das ein Witz ist!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

ob die kisten explodieren wann man versucht sie mit nem laborlaser zu bedienen ?!? wird irgendwo erwähnt welche pulsbreite die signale haben müssen ?


----------



## Takeda (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Kein Witz. Man muss sich mal vorstellen, wie sich die Ingenieure dabei fühlen, die das entwickeln müssen. Es ist vor allem so krass unverständlich. Es gibt Tastenfelder, Potis, rotary switches... so viel zeug für cent-Beträge, was dort locker platz gehabt hätte. Allein der Entwicklungsaufwand, die Logik für dieses komplizierte Verfahren zu entwickeln und zu implementieren und vor allem die (wohl nicht vorhandenen?) Tests um die Funktionalität sicher zu stellen..... Es ist halt wie in jedem Industrie-Unternehmen. Irgendein Produkt-Manager hat einen Hirnfurz und will den trotz Widerspruch der Ingenieure trotzdem durchziehen. Verbrennt damit ganz viel Geld oder setzt die ingenieure massiv unter zeitdruck (was zu starker fehleranfälligkeit führt) und bekommt ne Prämie, weil die Stückkosten so niedrig sind. Und bei Problemen ist dann natürlich der Ingenieur Schuld. 

So überspitzt das jetzt formuliert ist, so verbreitet ist doch der Funke Wahrheit dadrin innerhalb der deutschen Industrie.

Ich kann mir dieses Konstrukt beim besten Willen nicht erklären. Soll das so eine Art Security sein? Welchen Nutzen soll das annähernd haben? Ich suche leider vergeblich nach irgendeiner sinnvollen Erklärung.

Ich sehe da nur den Sinn, dem Endverbraucher das Auslesen irgendwelcher Daten möglichst schwer zu gestalten, am besten so, dass er gar keine Kontrolle mehr über irgendetwas hat.

Edit: ich habe gesehen, dass es optionale Tasten gibt. Die funktionieren zwar von den zeiten her genauso wie mit der Taschenlampe, aber immerhin ist der Tastendruck sicher getätigt. Naja. Nimmt man an. Wer weiß ob da nicht auch wieder jemand nicht richtig entprellt hat


----------



## Arkintosz (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Takeda schrieb:


> Kein Witz. Man muss sich mal vorstellen, wie sich die Ingenieure dabei fühlen, die das entwickeln müssen.



Anscheinend ziemlich schlecht, wenn sie so verzweifelt sind, dort überhaupt zu arbeiten.


----------



## INU.ID (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Takeda schrieb:


> Ich suche leider vergeblich nach irgendeiner sinnvollen Erklärung.


Mein erster Gedanke war die kontaktlose Interaktion aufgrund nötiger Sicherheit, aber das ist ja totaler Quatsch, die alten Stromzähler kann man ja auch immer anfassen. Und welcher Defekt sollte das Kunststoffgehäuse der "Moderne Messeinrichtung" unter Strom setzen können. Zumal man für die Tasten sowie den internen Aufbau auch problemlos nicht leitende Materialien nehmen kann. Der Schutz des Kunden vor Stromschlägen kann auf keinen Fall der Gedanke gewesen sein.

Denkbar wäre vielleicht noch eine App für das Smartphone, in der man bestimmte Funktionen auswählt, die die App dann automatisiert "am Stück" mit der Smartphone-LED an den Stromzähler überträgt. Allerdings kostet ein Bluetooth-Chip ja nur noch wenige Cent, und ein Smartphone mit einer LED hat normalerweise auch BT verbaut. Eine modernere Mensch-Maschine Schnittstelle kann es also auch nicht sein.

Mir will ebenfalls einfach kein logischer/nachvollziehbarer Grund einfallen, wieso man statt mechanischer auf optische Tasten gesetzt hat. 


Dazu kommt, dass die "Moderne Messeinrichtung" *jährlich 20€ mehr* kostet, und natürlich vom Kunden (über die Grundgebühr) bezahlt werden muss. Ich will und brauche keine "Moderne Messeinrichtung", und es gibt auch keinen technischen Grund eine solche "Moderne Messeinrichtung" verbauen zu müssen (sie alleine ist auch nicht "Smart", kann also keine Daten mit dem Betreiber austauschen), trotzdem hat die Politik beschlossen, dass alle Haushalte bis 2032 (?) so ein Ding eingebaut haben müssen.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

   Mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen! Ausser, der 1.April war schon, bitte nächstes Jahr nochmals versuchen


----------



## bschicht86 (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Mein erster Gedanke war die kontaktlose Interaktion aufgrund nötiger Sicherheit



Mein erster Gedanke war, dass man sich den Taster deswegen gespart hat, weil es ja schon lange bei digitalen Zählern eine optische Schnittstelle gibt, bei der man allerhand Daten übertragen kann, wenn der Auslesedienst kommt. Evtl. haben sich die Ingenieure gedacht, dass man gleich die Infarotschnittstelle "Taschenlampentauglich" macht, statt elektrisch und mechanisch einen Taster zu verbauen.


----------



## INU.ID (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Evtl. haben sich die Ingenieure gedacht, dass man gleich die Infarotschnittstelle "Taschenlampentauglich" macht, statt elektrisch und mechanisch einen Taster zu verbauen.


Verrückte Idee, aber theoretisch denkbar. Scheidet allerdings auch aus, weil (laut Handbuch) die Infrarotschnittstelle unabhängig/getrennt vom optischen Taster ist (es sind 2 IR-Empfangsdioden verbaut, was man im Video oben auch sehr gut sieht).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Oder ist das Handbuch fehlerhaft, und es wurden schon früher (ohne den "optische Taster") zwei IR-Dioden zur Datenübertragung genutzt?


----------



## bschicht86 (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Wenn ich das noch wüsste. Meine Zeit (bzw. kurzes Intermezzo) in der Zählerabteilung beim Energieversorger ist bereits 12 Jahre her.


----------



## kero81 (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Das is doch schon ein alter Hut @INU.ID! Warum ist das jetzt eine User News?! Da kräht doch schon kein Hahn mehr nach...


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ob die kisten explodieren wann man versucht sie mit nem laborlaser zu bedienen ?!? wird irgendwo erwähnt welche pulsbreite die signale haben müssen ?



Ja, gleich mal mit 12 KW draufballern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Mir will ebenfalls einfach kein logischer/nachvollziehbarer Grund einfallen, wieso man statt mechanischer auf optische Tasten gesetzt hat.


Das Problem ist, dass du da logisch oder gar technisch rangehst. Den Fehler mache ich auch immer. Es gibt keinen technsichen Grund, da nicht einfach nen Knopf hinzumachen. Das wäre billiger, einfacher, störungsunanfälliger, leichter bedienbar/vermittelbar/reparierbar und so weiter.

...aber die Tochter von dem der das entscheidet ist doch mit dem Chef einer optische-Schalter-Produktionsfirma verheiratet (ist natürlich erfunden aber so sehen im Allgemeinen die Gründe für solchen Bullsh*t aus).


----------



## INU.ID (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



kero81 schrieb:


> Das is doch schon ein alter Hut @INU.ID!


Die Meldung der Verbraucherzentrale ist 8 Wochen alt, der Brief vom Energienetzbetreiber kam heute bei mir an. Richtig alt der Hut. ^^


> Da kräht doch schon kein Hahn mehr nach...


Vielleicht weil du noch keine Immobilien besitzt. In den nächsten Jahren wird das 40 Millionen Haushalte betreffen, egal ob dein Hahn noch kräht oder nicht. Und für mich war die Funktionsweise der modernen Messeinrichtung neu. Ehrlich gesagt kenne ich ansonsten gar kein Gerät, welches mit einer Taschenlampe bedient wird. Und darum geht es ja primär in der "News".


----------



## Scubaman (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Heute kam bei mir auch das Schreiben wegen dem Tausch. Bin schon ganz aufgeregt. Da geht der Puls bestimmt direkt nach dem Einbau auf 180 

Und diese Vorteile, Wahnsinn!

"Sowohl mit einer modernen Messeinrichtung als auch mit einem  intelligenten Messsystem können Sie am Gerät genauere Informationen zu  Ihrem Stromverbrauch ablesen. Die digitalen Zähler bieten Ihnen eine  Möglichkeit, die Energieverbrauchswerte tages-, wochen-, monats- oder  jahresbezogen abzulesen. Sie profitieren also von einer transparenteren  Darstellung Ihres Stromverbrauchs."

Jetzt muss ich endlich nicht mehr täglich in den Keller zum Ablesen.

"Eine moderne Messeinrichtung (mME) erfasst den tatsächlichen  Stromverbrauch und die tatsächliche Nutzungszeit digital und speichert  die Energieverbrauchswerte der letzten 24 Monate. Die bisher verwendeten  analogen Zähler (Ferraris-Zähler) haben den Verbrauch mechanisch  erfasst. Allerdings lässt sich eine mME um eine Kommunikationseinheit  erweitern, das sogenannte Gateway. Mit dieser Ergänzung ist das System  in der Lage, die Verbrauchsdaten auf einem sicheren Weg weiterzugeben.  In Kombination mit einem Gateway wird aus der modernen Messeinrichtung  ein intelligentes Messsystem."

Heißt: Ohne Gateway ist der Zähler doof wie Brot und kann nicht mehr als der alte auch (außer mehr Geld kosten...). Hauptsache digital!


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Scubaman schrieb:


> Die digitalen Zähler bieten Ihnen eine  Möglichkeit, die Energieverbrauchswerte tages-, wochen-, monats- oder  jahresbezogen abzulesen.



Das is ja geil. Und ich dachte, ich könnte auch meinen analogen Zähler ablesen wann ich möchte. Oh, wait...

Ist ja schön wenn das Ding mir auch im Januar noch sagen kann wie viele kWh ich im Dezember verbraten habe aber die ganze Geschichte ist eben im Grunde ganz tolle Dinge verkaufen/bewerben wollen die eigentlich kein Mensch braucht um irgendwie die neuen Zähler anpreisen zu können die keiner will. Ich schaue tatsächlich am Anfang des Monats fix auf meinen Zähler, rein interessehalber, müsste das aber nicht. Das einzige messgerät wo ich tatsächlich regelmäßig schaue und auch finde dass man das tun sollte ist die Wasseruhr. Denn ein etwaiges Leck muss man je nachdem wo es ist nicht zwingend bemerken (oder erst viel zu spät - ist meiner Oma mal passiert dass ein defekter Druckminderer zart geleckt hat - in den Abfluss also ohne irgendwelche Schäden... und dann kam die Wasserrechnung vierstellig) - Strom kann in dem Sinne aber nunmal nicht irgendwo weglaufen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das is ja geil. Und ich dachte, ich könnte auch meinen analogen Zähler ablesen wann ich möchte. Oh, wait...
> 
> Ist ja schön wenn das Ding mir auch im Januar noch sagen kann wie viele kWh ich im Dezember verbraten habe aber die ganze Geschichte ist eben im Grunde ganz tolle Dinge verkaufen/bewerben wollen die eigentlich kein Mensch braucht um irgendwie die neuen Zähler anpreisen zu können die keiner will. Ich schaue tatsächlich am Anfang des Monats fix auf meinen Zähler, rein interessehalber, müsste das aber nicht.



Ich habe auch keine Ahnung wozu man diesen Mist braucht, allerdings habe ich den Eindruck dass der Big Brother was damit zu tun hat. Stichwort gläserner Bürger. Mich interessiert nur, wie viel Strom ich übers Jahr verbraucht habe. Alles andere juckt mich nicht. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das einzige messgerät wo ich tatsächlich regelmäßig schaue und auch finde dass man das tun sollte ist die Wasseruhr. Denn ein etwaiges Leck muss man je nachdem wo es ist nicht zwingend bemerken (oder erst viel zu spät - ist meiner Oma mal passiert dass ein defekter Druckminderer zart geleckt hat - in den Abfluss also ohne irgendwelche Schäden... und dann kam die Wasserrechnung vierstellig) - Strom kann in dem Sinne aber nunmal nicht irgendwo weglaufen.



Komisch, also wenn bei uns in der Stadt irgendwo ein Leck in der Wasserleitung ist, kommt gleich der Wassermeister und der weiß dann auch gleich wo ungefähr das Leck ist. Wie die das machen, keine Ahnung.


----------



## FrozenPie (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Ich werd nicht mehr... Ich dachte das wäre ein April-Scherz den man ausgegraben hätte 



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Komisch, also wenn bei uns in der Stadt irgendwo ein Leck in der Wasserleitung ist, kommt gleich der Wassermeister und der weiß dann auch gleich wo ungefähr das Leck ist. Wie die das machen, keine Ahnung.


Die haben fast überall in regelmäßigen Abständen verteilte Drucksensoren. Das Leck liegt dann immer logischerweise dort wo der Druck zwischen zwei Messpunkten am stärksten abfällt und entsprechend der Stärke des Abfalls näher an dem jeweiligen Punkt 

Ist immer witzig gewesen, wenn wir bei der Feuerwehr eine unangekündigte Hydrantenspülung gemacht haben und Minuten später jemand vom Wasserwerk auf der Matte stand, weil deren Graph in der Überwachung einen riesigen Spike im Verbrauch in diesem Bereich angezeigt hat


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Komisch, also wenn bei uns in der Stadt irgendwo ein Leck in der Wasserleitung ist, kommt gleich der Wassermeister und der weiß dann auch gleich wo ungefähr das Leck ist. Wie die das machen, keine Ahnung.



Naja, im Haus und mit völlig unmodernem analogen Wasserzähler haben die kaum eine Chance (ein Durcksensor kann nicht bemerken wenn irgendwo ein Rinnsal läuft das vielleicht ein Liter pro Minute ist). Wenn du da aber statt 5000L im Monat auf einmal 50.000 Liter weg hast ist das für dich sehr viel, im Wassernetzwerk des Viertels fällt sowas aber kaum auf. Und da ein Durchschnittsrentner erst dann auf die Wasseruhr sieht (sehen lässt) wenn das Wasserwerk ihn dazu auffordert ist dann Monatelang das leck am lecken bevor unser rentner bemerkt, dass statt erwarteten 150 m^5 auf einmal 250 m^3 auf der Uhr sind. Nur ists dann zu spät und die fette Rechnung kommt.

...und dann ist die Gemeindeverwaltung trotz entsprechendem Hinweis darauf noch zu dämlich um zu bemerken, dass es eine einmalige Aktion war und setzt dann je viele Hundert Euro Wassergeld als Abschlagszahlung für die kommenden 4 Quartale an.


----------



## chaotium (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Gott das Thema ist doch so steinalt. Und ohne das Gateway haste eh nen saudummen digitalen Zähler.


"Sichere Übertragung" ?
Haha ich darf mal lachen? Und wer zappt jeden Tag da rum um nach einen Tagesverbrauch zu schauen.
Und über welchen weg werden die Daten übetragen in Zukunft? Von mir gibt es sicher keinen Lan Anschluss, und per Funk ala Mobilfunk werde uch auch verhindern.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

@ alle die sich über den neuen zähler aufregen
Ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt. In euren häusern wird doch sicherlich eine neue elektrik stecken und da wird doch nur das ding getauscht. Härter wird es wohl aber die mit alter elektrik und schraub-sicherungen treffen. Soweit ich das mit bekommen hab dürfen die dann ihre elektrik im haus umbauen lassen auf sicherungsautomaten und das natürlich auch auf eigene kosten. Wenn dazu noch ein wildes gemisch an kabeln verbaut ist, was von 0,75mm doppelader über 2,5mm alu dreifach-ader bis hin zur aktuellen kupfer dreifach-ader geht, darf man dann auch noch richtig rein reißen.
Von daher bin ich ja mal gespannt was das bei uns wird. Wenn es nach mir ginge würde ich es am liebsten gleich richtig machen, alles auf solare stromerzeugung trimmen und mich vom netz abkoppeln lassen. (oder den anschluß nur noch als "not-anker" behalten)


----------



## Arcbound (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass man sich gedacht hat: Der Zähler hängt eh im dunklen Keller, hat man eh ne Taschenlampe zum ablesen dabei, kann man gleich für die Eingabe nutzen?


----------



## INU.ID (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Scubaman schrieb:


> Heißt: Ohne Gateway ist der Zähler doof wie Brot und kann nicht mehr als der alte auch (außer mehr Geld kosten...). Hauptsache digital!





xtrame90 schrieb:


> ... ohne das Gateway haste eh nen saudummen digitalen Zähler.


Genau, deswegen verstehe ich den "Zwang" ja auch nicht. Gut, wer eine Solaranlage o.ä. hat, und ein digitaler Zähler die Abrechnung vereinfacht, von mir aus. Aber Otto Normal geht ganz bestimmt nicht ständig zur "modernen Messeinrichtung" um dort mit seiner Taschenlampe durch irgendwelchen versteckten Verbrauchsangaben zu morsen. Also wird der absolute Großteil der alten Zähler völlig umsonst ausgemustert.

Aber klar, 20€ mehr Zählermiete pro Jahr und MINDESTENS einer modernen Messeinrichtung pro Haushalt, und für ein Gerät was vermutlich nicht mal ~50€ kostet, da kommt bei 40.000.000 Haushalten - und  über die Jahre/Jahrzehnte - natürlich gut was zusammen....


Arcbound schrieb:


> Kann es vielleicht sein, dass man sich gedacht  hat: Der Zähler hängt eh im dunklen Keller, hat man eh ne Taschenlampe  zum ablesen dabei, kann man gleich für die Eingabe nutzen?


Vor  50 Jahren hätte ich dir vielleicht noch zugestimmt. Aber ich glaube die meisten Häuser haben  mittlerweile elektrisches Licht im Keller/in der Nähe des Zählers. ^^


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Härter wird es wohl aber die mit alter elektrik und schraub-sicherungen  treffen. Soweit ich das mit bekommen hab dürfen die dann ihre elektrik  im haus umbauen lassen auf sicherungsautomaten und das natürlich auch  auf eigene kosten.


Wenn das stimmt, und der Versorger seine "moderne Messeinrichtung" nicht  einfach vor den alten Krempel montieren/schalten kann, wäre das für die  Betroffenen natürlich fatal. Eine neue Haus-Elektrik einbauen lassen geht da schnell in  einen fünfstelligen Betrag. Selbst nur einen neuen Sicherungskasten setzen lassen kostet schon  ordentlich was.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Härter wird es wohl aber die mit alter elektrik und schraub-sicherungen treffen. Soweit ich das mit bekommen hab dürfen die dann ihre elektrik im haus umbauen lassen auf sicherungsautomaten und das natürlich auch auf eigene kosten.



Altanlagen haben Bestandsschutz solang die zur damaligen Zeit nach Vorschrift(TAB) gebaut wurden.

Die neuen Zähler können per LAN ins Netz gehen,bei Neuanlagen(die letzten 2-3 Jahre) ist bei unserem EVU die Anlage dafür vorzusehen mit APZ Feld/LAN Kabel.
Das APZ Feld ist für die Montage eines Routers vorgesehen.


----------



## Gimmick (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Das als Weckruf für den noch nicht im digitaen Zeitalter angekommenen Bürger gedacht.
Lernt wie man eine entsprechende "Morse"-App schreibt oder zumindest runterlädt .

Vermutlich wird die Geschichte den kreativen Kopf hinter der Idee wieder in einen Aufsichtsrat befördern :X.


----------



## P2063 (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich habe auch keine Ahnung wozu man diesen Mist braucht
> Mich interessiert nur, wie viel Strom ich übers Jahr verbraucht habe. Alles andere juckt mich nicht.



ich habe eine photovoltaikanlage mit eigenverbrauch und kann mir den stromverbrauch täglich/wöchentlich/jährlich anzeigen lassen. wenn man seinen verbrauch optimieren will ist es schon sehr praktisch einen detaillierten anhaltspunkt zu haben wo man am besten anfangen kann zu sparen.

vor allem ermöglicht das auch weitere statistiken, etwa den stromverbrauch der heizung (wärmepumpe/klima/lüftugnsanlage) in relation zur innen- und außentemperatur zu setzen. in einer Mietsbude kann einem das vielleicht egal sein, aber wenn ich mehrere tausend kwh einsparen kann weil ich meine Heizung/Klima möglichst intelligent ansteuere nicht. ich hatte in den letzten 12 monaten einen netzbezug von knapp 2000kwh, einen PV eigenverbrauch von 4000kwh und eine Einspeisung von 4000kwh. unoptimiert würde das eher 4000/2000/5000 aussehen was etwa 650€ höheren Energiekosten im jahr entspricht.


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Das mit der Taschenlampe ist schon ein irrsinniger kranker Shit! Erinnert an Horrorfilme oder so.


----------



## Basti1988 (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass die "Moderne Messeinrichtung" *jährlich 20€ mehr* kostet, und natürlich vom Kunden (über die Grundgebühr) bezahlt werden muss. Ich will und brauche keine "Moderne Messeinrichtung", und es gibt auch keinen technischen Grund eine solche "Moderne Messeinrichtung" verbauen zu müssen (sie alleine ist auch nicht "Smart", kann also keine Daten mit dem Betreiber austauschen), trotzdem hat die Politik beschlossen, dass alle Haushalte bis 2032 (?) so ein Ding eingebaut haben müssen.



Echt jetzt? Kann man das nicht ablehnen? :O


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Na Ja solange wir kein "Soylent Green" zum Mittag bekommen geht es ja noch.


----------



## Amon (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Ach du Sch*! Ich habe drei Zähler im Keller! Bekomme ich dann irgendwann 3 von diesen blöden Teilen und muss dann stundenlang mit ner Lampe blitzdingsen nur um alle drei Zähler abzulesen?! Also bekloppter gehts nun wirklich nicht mehr...


----------



## P2063 (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Amon schrieb:


> stundenlang mit ner Lampe blitzdingsen nur um alle drei Zähler abzulesen?! Also bekloppter gehts nun wirklich nicht mehr...



nein, musst du nicht. der zählerstand wird wie gewohnt dauerhaft angezeigt, nur eben digital statt analog. wenn man auch strom einspeist wechselt der zähler automatisch zwischen bezug und einspeisung hin und her. auch deinen versorger interessiert nur der Wert bzw die Zählerstandsänderung seit dem letzten mal als er abgelesen wurde, das sind ja immer +- paar tage im Ablesezeitraum wenn du nicht jedes jahr zum 1.1. den Wohnort wechselst.

"blitzdingsen" muss man nur, wenn man den Verbrauch der letzten 1/7/30/365 tage sehen will, was natürlich als stumpfer wert ohne irgendein verbrauchsdiagramm absolut sinnfrei ist außer man schreibt sich das jeden tag auf um es in seine verbrauchstabellenkalkulation zu tippen. was ebenfalls sinnfrei ist, denn wenn man jeden tag den wert abliest kann man auch einfach den zählerstand heute minus zählerstand gestern nehmen und weiß dann immer noch nicht genau ob der meiste verbrauch tags oder nachts erfolgt ist. das feature ist absolut nutzlos und so gut wie niemand wird es jemals verwenden. wenn man tatsächlich seinen verbrauch im blick haben will schafft man sich sowas wie den SMA Homemanager an, der dann auch gleich automatisch eebus/homeconnect fähige geräte steuern kann.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass die "Moderne Messeinrichtung" *jährlich 20€ mehr* kostet, und natürlich vom Kunden (über die Grundgebühr) bezahlt werden muss. Ich will und brauche keine "Moderne Messeinrichtung", und es gibt auch keinen technischen Grund eine solche "Moderne Messeinrichtung" verbauen zu müssen (sie alleine ist auch nicht "Smart", kann also keine Daten mit dem Betreiber austauschen), trotzdem hat die Politik beschlossen, dass alle Haushalte bis 2032 (?) so ein Ding eingebaut haben müssen.



Naja,

wenn schon die Stromanbieter den Reibach an der Energiewende machen,

gibt es halt immer andere, welche auch ein Stück vom Kuchen haben wollen. 

Alles aus einer Hand = maximale Gewinnmaximierung.


----------



## kero81 (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Die Meldung der Verbraucherzentrale ist 8 Wochen alt, der Brief vom Energienetzbetreiber kam heute bei mir an. Richtig alt der Hut. ^^
> 
> Vielleicht weil du noch keine Immobilien besitzt. In den nächsten Jahren wird das 40 Millionen Haushalte betreffen, egal ob dein Hahn noch kräht oder nicht. Und für mich war die Funktionsweise der modernen Messeinrichtung neu. Ehrlich gesagt kenne ich ansonsten gar kein Gerät, welches mit einer Taschenlampe bedient wird. Und darum geht es ja primär in der "News".



Ich als Elektrotechniker brauche da keine Immobilie zu um das zu kennen!

Und der Beitrag (hier: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzaehler | Das Erste - extra 3), von dem Du so schön die Überschrtift stibitzt hast ist vom 21.09.2017 23:30 Uhr. Das is bisschen länger har als 8 Wochen. Das gehört definitiv nicht in eine News, das is Uralt. In der Rumpelkammer wäre der Beitrag besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Das Tolle ist, dass man das Ding mit der Taschenlampe auch bei einem Stromausfall bedienen kann. Das ist eine günstige und gut umgesetzte Lösung. Ein typischen Produkt deutschen High Techs!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Altanlagen haben Bestandsschutz solang die zur damaligen Zeit nach Vorschrift(TAB) gebaut wurden.


Was hat da bestandsschutz? 
Wenn wir den alten zähler behalten dürfen wäre mir das recht. Die dinger zählen ja schließlich schon seit jahren zuverlässig.
Oder meinst du die verkabelung dahinter? Allerdings kannst du doch nicht ernsthaft glauben, das auch nur ein (deutscher) elektriker noch eine doppelader aufklemmt, wo die adern einen querschnett von 0,75 mm^2 und eine isolierung aus ölpapier bzw. stoff haben. Dafür gibt es doch garkeine sicherungen, wobei ich da einen B 3 oder A 6 automaten ansetzen würde.
Mit den alu-kabeln aus DDR-zeiten könnte man dagegen glück haben. Die haben 2,5 mm^2...


Amon schrieb:


> Ach du Sch*! Ich habe drei Zähler im Keller! Bekomme ich dann irgendwann 3 von diesen blöden Teilen und muss dann stundenlang mit ner Lampe blitzdingsen nur um alle drei Zähler abzulesen?! Also bekloppter gehts nun wirklich nicht mehr...


Was sind das für zähler? Wenn das 3 hauptzähler für 3 wohneinheiten sind, dann solltest du 3 digitale bekommen. Ist es aber nur ein haupt- und der rest unter-zähler, dann wird es eher nur ein digitaler zähler.


----------



## INU.ID (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ich als Elektrotechniker brauche da keine Immobilie zu um das zu kennen!


Und wer kein Elektrotechniker ist? Der erfährt davon (genau wie ich) vielleicht auch erst mit der Zustellung der Umrüstungs-Benachrichtigung.


> Das gehört definitiv nicht in eine News, das is Uralt.


Also: 



Spoiler



Der Beschluss der "Digitalisierung der Energiewende" ist Ende 2016 in Kraft getreten, der Entwurf stammt von Anfang 2016, und das erste mal darüber öffentlich berichtet wurde vermutlich schon 2015 (oder noch früher, vielleicht war das Vorhaben sogar schon 2010 Thema). Das alles ändert aber nichts daran, dass das Thema heute so aktuell ist wie nie, denn "jetzt" geht es quasi erst los mit der Umrüstung (deswegen ist der Artikel der Verbraucherzentrale auch erst ~8 Wochen alt). Thema ist die Umrüstung bis 2032, denn bis dahin muss es abgeschlossen sein.

Und, wie ich auch schon erwähnt habe, ist das Thema meiner News gar nicht die "Digitalisierung der Energiewende", oder die Umrüstung auf "moderne Messeinrichtungen", sondern - und das ist dir ja schon beim "stibitzten" Titel aufgefallen - der "reale Irrsinn" dabei, nämlich zb. das Bedienen einer modernen Messeinrichtung mit einer Taschenlampe per "Morsezeichen" - oder dass diese moderne Messeinrichtung gar nicht modern ist, weil sie nämlich keinen wirklichen Mehrwert bietet, aber jeden Besitzer einer WE mindestens 20€/Jahr zusätzlich kostet.

Trotzdem möchte ich dir danken, dass du so konsequent versuchst, deine Meinung bzgl. "der News die keine News ist" so beharrlich zu äußern, bzw. deinen Standpunkt so energisch vertrittst. Ich freue mich jedes mal, wenn ich solche Äußerungen ("Das ist doch schon so alt, und gar keine News mehr") bei irgendwelchen News lesen darf. 

Was mich allerdings - als User und nicht als Mod - noch interessieren würde: Warum eigentlich öffentlich/offtopic im Thread und nicht per PM direkt an mich? o0

Und btw: Das der Beitrag mindestens von 09/2017 ist, kann man schon im Startposting am YouTube-Video erkennen (wenn man auf "YouTube" klickt und auf das Upload-Datum schaut)

Edit: Ganz vergessen: Dass das ursprüngliche alter eines Themas (also wann es irgendwo zum ersten mal erwähnt wurde) nicht relevant ist, sondern Voraussetzung dessen "Aktualität" ist, steht übrigens so auch in den Regeln zu unseren User-News.





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Tolle ist, dass man das Ding mit  der Taschenlampe auch bei einem Stromausfall bedienen kann. Das ist eine  günstige und gut umgesetzte Lösung. Ein typischen Produkt deutschen  High Techs!



Hä? Denkfehler? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei  einem Stromausfall funktioniert der digitale Zähler doch gar nicht - er  zeigt ja dann noch nicht mal mehr den Zählerstand an (oder ist da fürs Display ne Batterie drin?).



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wenn wir den alten zähler behalten dürfen wäre mir das recht.


Wenn du mit alten Zähler die "normalen alten" analogen Zähler meinst,  nope, die haben natürlich keinen Bestandschutz - denn dann bräuchte ja  auch keiner der 40mio vorhandenen Zähler umgerüstet werden. Da die  Umrüstung bis 2032 passieren muss, kann man sich evtl. etwas Zeit/Aufschub verschaffen, aber am Ende kommt der alte Zähler raus, und die moderne Messeinrichtung rein.

* Die neuen Stromzaehler kommen | Verbraucherzentrale.de*



> Das Wichtigste in Kürze:
> 
> 
> *Alle Haushalte* *erhalten* in den kommenden Jahren *mindestens eine  sogenannte moderne Messeinrichtung*, also einen digitalen Stromzähler.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Das Ganze wäre nur halb so witzig, wenn da nicht wieder irgend so ein dusseliger Politiker die Umrüstung auf diese digitalen Messeinrichtungen gesetzlich verankert hätte  Was gab es dafür, einen neuen A8 als Dienstwagen?


----------



## Wolfgang75 (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Allerdings kannst du doch nicht ernsthaft glauben, das auch nur ein (deutscher) elektriker noch eine doppelader aufklemmt, wo die adern einen querschnett von 0,75 mm^2 und eine isolierung aus ölpapier bzw. stoff haben.


Auch diese Anlagen haben im Normalfall einen Zählerplatz mit fester/starrer Verdrahtung wo das EVU den Zähler wechseln kann.
Für den Zustand der nachfolgenden Anlage ist der Besitzer zuständig,wenn der nichts machen lassen will ist das sein gutes Recht.
Ob man als Fachkraft an solchen Altanlagen mit Textilleitungen arbeitet muss jeder selbst mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren.


----------



## Amon (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Turrican, das sind zum ersten der Hauptzähler für den Hausanschluss und zwei Zähler für meine PV Anlage.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

@ Wolfgang75
Dazu müßen die digitalzähler auf den platz des bisherigen zählers passen.
Einen richtigen zähler-platz gibt es bei uns aber nicht wirklich. Das ist irgendwie alles eins. In den anfängen der elektrifizierung und später bei der umstellung auf 220v wurde das wohl alles nicht so eng gesehen.

@Amon
Dann wird es bei dir wohl nur den hauptzähler betreffen. Die 2 PV-zähler würde ich als unterzähler werten bzw. wenn die den eingespeißten strom messen entfallen diese ggf. (den eigespeißten strom wird wohl der digitalzähler mit messen)


----------



## kero81 (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Klar, ne News muss nicht aktuell sein... News, Olds... wen interessieren schon so kleinigkeiten.


----------



## DON (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Hab mir gerade mal ein paar Kommentare unter dem YouTube Video durchgelesen. Eine Erklärung war das die Zähler in Mehrfamilienhäusern in nicht zu öffnende Zählerschränke eingebaut werden und nur durch ein Sichtfenster bedient werden können. Das Konzept ist in meinen Augen trotzdem Müll.


----------



## Ion (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Meine Oma kann nicht mal einen Wasserkocher bedienen. Wie soll ich der so ein Teil erklären?


----------



## Wolfgang75 (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @ Wolfgang75
> Dazu müßen die digitalzähler auf den platz des bisherigen zählers passen.
> Einen richtigen zähler-platz gibt es bei uns aber nicht wirklich. Das ist irgendwie alles eins. In den anfängen der elektrifizierung und später bei der umstellung auf 220v wurde das wohl alles nicht so eng gesehen.



Was für Zähler habt ihr denn?Wenn euer EVU spezielle Zähler verbaut müssen die für gleichen Ersatz sorgen oder kostenfrei aufrüsten.
Kein Versorger kann mir bis dato vorschreiben das die Anlage erneuert oder auf eigene Kosten erweitert werden soll.
Die Anlagen haben Bestandsschutz,da müssen erst neue Gesetze kommen um das zu ändern und den Shitstorm wird sich keiner freiwillig antun.
Davon abgesehen ist die volle Ausbaustufe mit Netzwerkanschluss in vielen Fällen technisch nicht möglich.


----------



## INU.ID (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



kero81 schrieb:


> Klar, ne News muss nicht aktuell sein... News, Olds... wen interessieren schon so kleinigkeiten.


Doch, eine News muß ein (für die Allgemeinheit, nicht irgendwelche "Spezialisten") aktuelles Thema behandeln. Genau das tut dieses News, denn das Thema (die Umrüstung, die "modernen Messeinrichtungen") startet gerade jetzt, könnte also aktueller gar nicht sein. Nur genau das willst du einfach nicht verstehen. Wenn du noch etwas loszuwerden hast, bitte ab jetzt per PM, hier im Thread ist es Spam/OT. Danke.



DON schrieb:


> Eine Erklärung war das die Zähler in  Mehrfamilienhäusern in nicht zu öffnende Zählerschränke eingebaut werden  und *nur durch ein Sichtfenster bedient werden können*. Das Konzept ist  in meinen Augen trotzdem Müll.


Aaah, ok, jetzt macht es zumindest etwas Sinn. Gut, warum man dann nicht  einfach zwei Modelle raus bringt, oder einen separaten/externen Taster per Kabel anschließt - was sich bei 40.000.000 Einheiten ja  locker gelohnt hätte, versteh ich zwar immer noch nicht, aber gut zu  wissen dass da doch irgendein "Sinn" hinter steckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dgeigerd (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Nehm nen arduio mit tasten und ne LED. kleb den da ran, und voila, du hast knöpfe dran.

ABER WER ZUR HÖLLE KOMMT AUF SO EINE IDEE KEINE TASTEN DA RAN ZU MACHEN


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

@INU.ID schreib doch bitte einen Erfahrungsbericht wenn das Ding eingebaut wurde und mit welcher Taschenlampe du das ganze bedient hast, bitte auch die Anzahl Versuche bis es mit dem PIN Code geklappt hat.


----------



## Deimos (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale StromzÃ¤hler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Echt geil. Ich hab herzlich gelacht! 



DON schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade mal ein paar Kommentare unter dem YouTube Video durchgelesen. Eine Erklärung war das die Zähler in Mehrfamilienhäusern in nicht zu öffnende Zählerschränke eingebaut werden und nur durch ein Sichtfenster bedient werden können. Das Konzept ist in meinen Augen trotzdem Müll.


Ich versteh die Überlegung, aber nicthsdestotrotz deppert. Kabel?!



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich habe auch keine Ahnung wozu man diesen Mist braucht, allerdings habe ich den Eindruck dass der Big Brother was damit zu tun hat. Stichwort gläserner Bürger. Mich interessiert nur, wie viel Strom ich übers Jahr verbraucht habe. Alles andere juckt mich nicht.


Bis 2027 müssen die Schweizer ein Gerät einbauen, das viertelstündlich Daten erhebt. Kommt das in DE nicht auch? 
Energiestrategie 2050 konkret - Jetzt wird der Stromkunde glaesern - News - SRF

Bin gespannt, ob wir auch die tollen optischen Dinger kriegen...


----------



## D0pefish (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Hier werden gerade die ersten mit optischer Schnitte und Schalter (der genauso dämlich plus irrem Mäusekino konzipert ist, besonders wenn man ihn ein Jahr nicht benutzt hat und schnell mal HT/NT ablesen muss lach...) gegen neue Zähler gewechselt. Im Schreiben wird aber suggeriert wir hätten noch Uralt-Geräte...
"Hierbei handelt es sich um einen zeitgemäßen digitalen Stromzähler, der ihren bisherigen Stromzähler ersetzt und den Stromverbrauch besser veranschaulicht." blablabla halt. Ist 'ne ganz normale Auswechslung alle 5 Jahre oder wie auch immer. Zum Glück noch keine WLAN-Pflicht zum Fernauslesen bzw. Abschalten. Das schaffen die auch noch!  Btw... fett gedruckt: 
"Der Zählerwechsel selbst ist für sie kostenlos." - also wie beim Rundfunk, Auto Fahren, Kinder Machen usw....


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass die "Moderne Messeinrichtung" *jährlich 20€ mehr* kostet, und natürlich vom Kunden (über die Grundgebühr) bezahlt werden muss. Ich will und brauche keine "Moderne Messeinrichtung", und es gibt auch keinen technischen Grund eine solche "Moderne Messeinrichtung" verbauen zu müssen (sie alleine ist auch nicht "Smart", kann also keine Daten mit dem Betreiber austauschen), trotzdem hat die Politik beschlossen, dass alle Haushalte bis 2032 (?) so ein Ding eingebaut haben müssen.



Vermutlich wieder eine kleine finanzielle Wohltat seitens unserer Politiker, die irgend ein Lobbyverband rausgeschlagen hat, und ausbaden darf diese völlig unsinnige "Subvention" dann wieder der Kunde.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Wer auch immer sich das ausgedacht und durchgesetzt hat ist mal wieder ein Beweis für die These, dass jemand so lange befördert wird, bis er für seine Aufgaben vollständig inkompetent ist. Dort bleibt er dann und richtet maximalen Schaden an. 

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn die Kellerbeleuchtung, heute ja nach wie vor gerne in Form einer Leuchtstoffröhre, anfängt zu flackern? 

Z. B. folgendes Szenario: In der Zwischenzeit wurden die Optionen dieser "smarten" Stromzähler per Zwangsupdate aufgewertet. Das Kellerlicht flackert munter vor sich hin. Im Display des Zählers erscheint: _"Sie haben sich für unseren doppelt so teuren Vorzugstarif entschieden. Wollen Sie diesen Tarif wirklich verbindlich für zwei Jahre abschließen? Geben Sie mit Ihrer Taschenlampe JA oder NEIN ein... Sie haben JA eingegeben. Die Abbuchung des verdoppelten Abschlags erfolgt ab sofort von Ihrem bei uns hinterlegten Bankkonto." _Will man diesen Vertrag dann wiederrufen, wird man darauf hingewiesen, dass ja schließlich nur der Besitzer des Stromzählers dessen PIN kannte und zudem als einziger Zugriff auf den Zähler hat, weshalb die Zähler-PIN rechtlich als gültige Authentifizierung gewertet wird.

Da habe ich doch gleich eine Geschäftsidee: ich verkaufe ab sofort diese aufklebbaren Webcam-Abdeckungen, nur eben für diesen optischen Sensor. Ich werde reich! 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Adi1 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Nee, das Flackeln einer Lampe reicht da nicht,
du musst da schon genau reinleuchten,
um die Anzeige zu aktivieren. 

Bei einigen Herstellern vom Wärmezählern
ist das schon seit Jahren üblich.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nee, das Flackeln einer Lampe reicht da nicht,
> du musst da schon genau reinleuchten,
> um die Anzeige zu aktivieren.
> 
> ...



Aber unsere Kellerlampe ist ganz besonders hell!  Mensch, mach mir den Spaß doch nicht kaputt. Man sollte einen Gag nie der Realität opfern. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Adi1 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



			
				Hornissentreiber;955307

Munter bleiben![/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Sorge, ich bleibe am Ball.
> 
> Und  ... sry.


----------



## INU.ID (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> @INU.ID schreib doch bitte einen Erfahrungsbericht wenn das Ding eingebaut wurde und mit welcher Taschenlampe du das ganze bedient hast, bitte auch die Anzahl Versuche bis es mit dem PIN Code geklappt hat.



Ich werde dann auf meinem YouTube-Kanal eine paar "Lets-Test" Videos machen, in denen ich nicht nur verschiedene Taschenlampen teste, und die besten ermitteln werde, sonder wo ich auch ein Gewinnspiel mache, bei der man die beste Flashlight gewinnen kann. Ich freue mich schon auf die intelligenten Taschenlampen, die man über USB programmieren kann, um damit mit nur einem Tastendruck eine Leuchtfolge auszulösen, die einen direkt an die passende Stelle im Menü der modernen Messeinrichtung bringt. 

Aber VORSICHT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Da freue ich mich schon drauf, und bitte mindestens 20 Taschenlampen testen damit der Test nicht zu kurz wird und aussagekräftiger


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Was für Zähler habt ihr denn?Wenn euer EVU spezielle Zähler verbaut müssen die für gleichen Ersatz sorgen oder kostenfrei aufrüsten.


Ein spezieller zähler würde erst garnicht bei uns gehen. Der verbaute zähler dürfte von daher ein normaler ferraris sein. (sieht auch so aus)
Das "feld" auf dem der sitzt liegt zwischen dem vom unterzähler und dem einer zeitschaltuhr. Letztere ist glaub ich nur noch da, aber ohne funktion weshalb die weg könnte falls die digital-zähler eine andere "aufnahme" als ein ferraris benötigen. Dennoch wäre es besser bzw. praktischer, wenn die neuen zähler auf das alte feld passen würden zumal ich auf anhieb nicht sagen kann, wie die verkabelung unter der blende aus sieht.


> Die Anlagen haben Bestandsschutz,da müssen erst neue Gesetze kommen um das zu ändern und den Shitstorm wird sich keiner freiwillig antun.


Der schreckt niemanden und schon garkeinen politiker.  Die können das aussitzen... (anders sehe das aus, wenn man denen die diäten zusammen kürzen könnte)


----------



## Wolfgang75 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dennoch wäre es besser bzw. praktischer, wenn die neuen zähler auf das alte feld passen würden zumal ich auf anhieb nicht sagen kann, wie die verkabelung unter der blende aus sieht.



Die neuen Zähler (moderne Messeinrichtung) passen auf das alte Zählerfeld,die Verkabelung dürfte ebenfalls passen.


----------



## chaotium (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Finds schon interessant was manche hier falsches halb wissen raushauen 

Ich nehme mal den Punkt raus, mit der Elektroinstallation. Bestandsschutz ist nirgends niedergeschrieben oder in einem Vorschrift niedergeschrieben. Es heißt in der Regel einfach, verändere deine Anlage nicht, dann entspricht Sie der damaligen Norm. Baust Du was zusätzlich ein (Steckdose usw) oder änderst die Leitungsschutzschalter, entspricht sie nicht mehr der damaligen norm.
Desweiteren steht in der Jeweiligen TAB vom Netzbetreiber wie was geregelt wird. Wir haben es damals bei Neuaufschaltungen von neuen Gebäuden es so gehandhabt, dass nur ein Zähler eingebaut wurde, wenn ein Messprotokoll der Elektrotechnischen Anlage vorliegt.

Die neuen Zähler passt auf so ziemlich jedes neuere Zählerfeld, da dies genormt ist. Auch die Anschlüsse bleiben die gleiche. Egal ob Wechselstromzähler oder Drehstromzähler.

"Kein Versorger kann mir bis dato vorschreiben das die Anlage erneuert oder auf eigene Kosten erweitert werden soll."

Glaub mir, der Versorger kann das und wird das auch tun, wenn er merkt dass die Anlage in einen nicht sicheren zustand ist oder Gefahr im Verzug ist. Denn der Netzbetreiber ist ein Stückweit dann mitveranwortlich, wenn es zu einem Unfall kommt.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon auf die intelligenten Taschenlampen, die man über USB programmieren kann, um damit mit nur einem Tastendruck eine Leuchtfolge auszulösen, die einen direkt an die passende Stelle im Menü der modernen Messeinrichtung bringt.



Ich sage hiermit voraus, dass es in absehbarer Zeit genau solche Taschenlampen zu kaufen geben wird. Mindestens wird es aber eine App geben, mit der man die Smartphone-Lampe entsprechend flackern lassen kann. Wer wettet dagegen? 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Wolfgang75 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Glaub mir, der Versorger kann das und wird das auch tun, wenn er merkt dass die Anlage in einen nicht sicheren zustand ist oder Gefahr im Verzug ist. Denn der Netzbetreiber ist ein Stückweit dann mitveranwortlich, wenn es zu einem Unfall kommt.



Bitte nicht aus dem Kontext reißen,meine Aussage bezog sich auf eine zum Errichterzeitpunkt ordnungsgemäße Anlage.Wenn die zu der Zeit Stand der Technik war hat der Netzbetreiber nix zu melden.
Bei welchen Netzbetreiber hast du denn gearbeitet das du dir das recht nimmst eine Anlage nicht in Betrieb zu nehmen wenn das Messprotokoll nicht vorliegt?Was für ein Messprotokoll soll denn vorliegen wenn die Anlage nie unter Spannung gestanden hat und gemessen werden konnte,abgesehen von der Isolationsmessung.
Bin bei uns in der Firma für die Abnahme,Protokolle und Dokumentation größerer Anlagen zuständig.Komm auf den Punkt wo ich hier "halb wissen" verbreitet habe.

Bei uns bekommt der Netzbetreiber eine Fertigmeldung und darf die Anlage bis zum Hauptklemmstein abnehmen,die restliche Verantwortung liegt bei der ausführenden Firma.


----------



## MircoSfot (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Explodieren diese Stromzähler wenn diese in einer Discothek hängen? Sind DJs vielleicht die Häcker von morgen? Ich hacke dich mit meiner LASORSHOW funny stuff


----------



## chaotium (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Bei welchen Netzbetreiber hast du denn gearbeitet das du dir das recht nimmst eine Anlage nicht in Betrieb zu nehmen wenn das Messprotokoll nicht vorliegt?Was für ein Messprotokoll soll denn vorliegen wenn die Anlage nie unter Spannung gestanden hat und gemessen werden konnte,abgesehen von der Isolationsmessung.
> Bin bei uns in der Firma für die Abnahme,Protokolle und Dokumentation größerer Anlagen zuständig.Komm auf den Punkt wo ich hier "halb wissen" verbreitet habe.
> 
> Bei uns bekommt der Netzbetreiber eine Fertigmeldung und darf die Anlage bis zum Hauptklemmstein abnehmen,die restliche Verantwortung liegt bei der ausführenden Firma.



Habe bei einem Städtischen Energie Versorger gearbeitet. 
Also würdes Du eine Anlage freigeben, ohne überhaupt zu wissen wie der Zustand der Anlage ist, ob Gefahr für Mensch und Leben besteht? oO
Und richtig, Anlagen kann man nicht ohne Spannung prüfen, wir haben dies dann so gehandhabt entweder freigeben für die Messungen, wenn die gepasst hat wars okey oder manche nutzen auch den Strom vom Baustromverteiler.

Und was ist ein Hauptklemmstein??


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Grundsätzlich würde ich diese Zähler ja begrüßen, würden diese nicht mit 20€/Jahr auf Dauer doch recht kostenintensiv werden und vorallem deutliche Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten bieten. Den Verbrauch in Echtzeit anzeigen, Statistiken direkt von der Quelle in verschiedenen Zeiträumen aufgeschlüsselt... 
Man muss nicht unbedingt alles digitalisieren und damit unnötig fehleranfällig sowie weniger lang haltbar machen. Schon garnicht muss man die Stromzähler ans Internet anschließen - das birgt nur das potenzial von ungewünschten äußeren Einflüssen. 

Alleine der Link da oben mit der Schweiz hat mich ja grausen lassen. "Ist der sichere Netzbetrieb gefährdet, darf der Netzbetreiber gemäss den  Erläuterungen zur entsprechenden Verordnung des Bundesrates jederzeit  auf die Steuersysteme einwirken."
Auf gut Deutsch - der Netzbetreiber hätte damit die Möglichkeit den Kunden den Saft abzudrehen, wenn er Mist gebaut hat - oder wenn irgendein totalitäres Regime an die Macht kommt und die Person einem nicht in den Kram passt. Strom weg, Geld weg, Wasser weg... Alleine, wenn es mal zu einem Kriegsfall kommen sollte. Oder zu Sabotageakten. 

Wieso muss man so viele Sachen überflüssig digitalisieren und ans Internet hängen... Nur für ein paar Cent Ersparnis, die sich dann der Energieversorger in die Tasche steckt und den Endkunden sogar noch durch zusätzliche Gebühren schröpfen kann. Zumal dann noch ein paar Jobs wegfallen...
Und das geile ist: Ich wette, wenn die Dinger dann irgendwann noch nen Netzwerkanschluss bekommen, wird der Kunde noch dazu verpflichtet, seinen Internetanschluss für den Scheiß zur Verfügung stellen zu müssen.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Und richtig, Anlagen kann man nicht ohne Spannung prüfen, wir haben dies dann so gehandhabt entweder freigeben für die Messungen, wenn die gepasst hat wars okey oder manche nutzen auch den Strom vom Baustromverteiler.



Mit dem Baustromverteiler?Willst du mich trollen?Damit sind sämtliche Widerstandsmessungen für die Katz und das Papier nicht wert auf dem sie stehen.
Bevor wir diesen Blödsinn hier weitermachen kannst du mir doch sagen bei welchen Energieversorger du gearbeitet hast,gern auch per PM.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Man muss nicht unbedingt alles digitalisieren und damit unnötig fehleranfällig sowie weniger lang haltbar machen. Schon garnicht muss man die Stromzähler ans Internet anschließen - das birgt nur das potenzial von ungewünschten äußeren Einflüssen.


Diese Art von Irrsinn ging durchaus schon einmal wesentlich weiter. Vor Jahren las ich einmal in der Zeitung, dass die Steuerungssysteme von Kernkraftwerken mit Windows modernisiert werden sollten. Das ist sehr lange her, darum erinnere ich mich nicht mehr an die Quelle, aber ich schwöre, dass ich das so gelesen habe. Damals dachte ich wie heute, dass es manche Systeme gibt, die weder über das Internet erreichbar sein sollten noch mit irgendwelchen Klicki-Bunti-Oberflächen eine Verschönerung brauchen. Insbesondere in einem Kernkraftwerk will ich GROSSE, DICKE und AUSFALLSICHERE Schalter! Keine Ahnung wie das weiter ging, ich hoffe sehr, dass dieser grenzdebile Plan wieder eingestampft wurde. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Stuxnet läuft auf SPS und verbreitet sich auch ohne Internet weiter...


----------



## DaStash (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



INU.ID schrieb:


> ...



Willkommen in der Zukunft.  Ich frage mich wie das generell gehandhabt wird, hängen die Dinger am Internet und wenn ja, was ist wenn man keines hat, wie werden dann die Daten übertragen?
Neben diesem surrealen Irrsinn solltest du aber ernsthaft besorgt sein über die Genauigkeit der Messergebnisse. 
Energie: Intelligente Stromzaehler liefern falsche Daten - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Das ist der eigentliche Skandal. Vielleicht dient ja die Morsebedienung auch nur zur Ablenkung. 

MfG


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



DaStash schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Zukunft.  Ich frage mich wie das generell gehandhabt wird, hängen die Dinger am Internet und wenn ja, was ist wenn man keines hat, wie werden dann die Daten übertragen?
> Neben diesem surrealen Irrsinn solltest du aber ernsthaft besorgt sein über die Genauigkeit der Messergebnisse.
> Energie: Intelligente Stromzaehler liefern falsche Daten - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> ...



Und dann messen sich auch noch falsch  Wenn jemand den Überblick verliert bei den Rechnungen die er regelmässig zahlt, dann kann es schon mal passieren das er zu viel zahlt. Merkt man es zu spät hat man Pech gehabt


----------



## Bongripper666 (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Dt. Ingenieurskunst zum Fremdschämen.


----------



## Blechbuex (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Selten Dämliches "Eingabe Interface".


----------



## tobse2056 (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Blechbuex schrieb:


> Selten Dämliches "Eingabe Interface".



Eigentliches ist ein recht gutes Interface , nur die Technische Ausführung ist nicht so gut.

Es gibt nämlich Zählerschränke wo man an die Zähler nicht herankommt.
Da sind die Zähler nämlich hinter einer verplombten Tür mit Sichtfenster und da gäbe es keine andere Möglichkeit außer als mit Licht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Optische Schnittstellen sind mechanischen weit überlegen. Fortschritt ist nicht aufzuhalten!


----------



## DaStash (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Eigentliches ist ein recht gutes Interface , nur die Technische Ausführung ist nicht so gut.
> 
> Es gibt nämlich Zählerschränke wo man an die Zähler nicht herankommt.
> Da sind die Zähler nämlich hinter einer verplombten Tür mit Sichtfenster und da gäbe es keine andere Möglichkeit außer als mit Licht.


Wobei die Verplombung ja bei den neuen Zählern nicht mehr notwendig wäre, da die übliche Magnetmanipulation, vor denen diese Verplombungen schützen sollten(These!), nicht mehr funktionieren. 

MfG


----------



## tobse2056 (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wobei die Verplombung ja bei den neuen Zählern nicht mehr notwendig wäre, da die übliche Magnetmanipulation, vor denen diese Verplombungen schützen sollten(These!), nicht mehr funktionieren.
> 
> MfG



Zum Teil sind aber noch offene Kontakte oder Stronschienen mit im Zählerschrank, wir reden hier von Altanlagen  wo die Zähler auch eingesetzt werden können.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Eigentliches ist ein recht gutes Interface , nur die Technische Ausführung ist nicht so gut.
> 
> Es gibt nämlich Zählerschränke wo man an die Zähler nicht herankommt.
> Da sind die Zähler nämlich hinter einer verplombten Tür mit Sichtfenster und da gäbe es keine andere Möglichkeit außer als mit Licht.



Aber sicher nur in Neubauten.

In den geschätzten 15 Mio. älteren Hütten sind das anders aus.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Zum Glück hat jeder Elekroinstallateur/Zählermonteur der Stadtwerke eine Plombenzange, um solche Schränke zu öffnen und wieder zu verplomben.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Zum Glück hat jeder Elekroinstallateur/Zählermonteur der Stadtwerke eine Plombenzange, um solche Schränke zu öffnen und wieder zu verplomben.



Sowas ich ich auch.


----------



## Mahoy (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Vor meinem geistigen Auge sehe ich gerade den Zählerkasten in irgend einer dunkle Kellerecke, in der die Taschenlampe schon allein deshalb benötigt wird, um nicht den Knie-Sensor zum Auffinden etwaiger Hindernissen verwenden zu müssen. Und während man sich bemüht, da überhaupt irgend etwas abzulesen, schaltet das Ding fröhlich im Strahl der suchend herum wandernden Taschenlampe hin und her und treibt den Ableser - der ja von den Umständen ohnehin schon genervt ist - zielsicher in den Wahnsinn.

Ich bin auch 100%ig überzeugt, dass die Messeinrichtung total modern war, als damals irgend ein gelangweilter Sesselfurzer die Idee hatte, man müsse mal was ändern. Dass die lahmarschigen Lobbyisten so lange gebraucht haben, hirnentkernte Politiker von der Notwendigkeit zu überzeugen, darf man dieser brillanten Idee nicht anlasten. Und in schätzungsweise 25 Jahren, wenn die nächste Generation an gelangweilten Sesselfurzern, Lobbyisten und hirnentkernten Politikern ihre Chance erhält, bekommen wir wieder neue Stromzähler mit allen Features, die heute modern gewesen wären. Man muss das einfach mal langfristig sehen (und langmütig betrachten).


----------



## DaStash (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Ich habe ja nichts gegen Digitalisierung jedoch bin ich wirklich ein bisschen besorgt über die Messgunenauigkeit solcher Zähler,  nach dem was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe. Da halte ich das userinterface Design mit der berührungslosen, optischen Eingabe eher für ein Skandälchen aber auch irgendwie typisch Deutsch. 

MfG


----------



## Abductee (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Optische Schnittstellen sind mechanischen weit überlegen. Fortschritt ist nicht aufzuhalten!



Für den Endkunden bringt das hier aber praktisch keinen Vorteil.
Da wäre ein plumper Folientaster praktikabler.

Das ganze Konstrukt sieht eher danach aus als ob die optische Schnittstelle nur für die Erstprogrammierung da ist und so nie für den Endkunden gedacht war.
Und der Stromanbieter verkauft das jetzt halt als Feature.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nichts gegen Digitalisierung jedoch bin ich wirklich ein bisschen besorgt über die Messgunenauigkeit solcher Zähler,  nach dem was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe. Da halte ich das userinterface Design mit der berührungslosen, optischen Eingabe eher für ein Skandälchen aber auch irgendwie typisch Deutsch.
> MfG



Nö, die messen schon relativ genau, mit der üblichen Fehlerquote halt.

Die Sauerei ist ja aber,

dass das später zur totalen Überwachung der Bürger verwendet werden könnte.


----------



## Abductee (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Sauerei ist ja aber,
> dass das später zur totalen Überwachung der Bürger verwendet werden könnte.



Bei den alten analogen Zähler könnten die theoretisch jetzt auch schon mehrmals am Tag vorbeikommen und den Zählerstand ablesen.
Das Recht dazu würd ich dem Stromanbieter nicht unbedingt absprechen, ich zahle nach dem Zählerstand ja auch meine Gebühren.


----------



## Slezer (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

2016 haben die bei uns diesen Zähler eingebaut. Der Zähler Monteur hat uns das auch erklärt mit dem Licht aber das ist ja eher 1903 lol


----------



## INU.ID (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G32NYQpvy8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Abductee schrieb:


> Bei den alten analogen Zähler könnten die theoretisch jetzt auch schon mehrmals am Tag vorbeikommen und den Zählerstand ablesen.
> Das Recht dazu würd ich dem Stromanbieter nicht unbedingt absprechen, ich zahle nach dem Zählerstand ja auch meine Gebühren.



Naja, jetzt es es darum,

dass durch den digitalen Scheiß auch

Benutzerprofile erstellt und überwacht werden können,

der Überwachungswahn nimmt so langsam 

abartige Züge an.


----------



## DaStash (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, die messen schon relativ genau, mit der üblichen Fehlerquote halt.


Meinst du?
Energie: Intelligente Stromzaehler liefern falsche Daten - SPIEGEL ONLINE

MfG


----------



## Adi1 (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



DaStash schrieb:


> Meinst du?
> Energie: Intelligente Stromzaehler liefern falsche Daten - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> MfG



Oha,

da scheinen wohl nur Montagsgeräte verbaut gewesen zu sein. 

Oder die Ingenieure des Messgeräteherstellers kamen von VW. 

Ich habe auch schon einen digitalen Stromzähler,

der zeigt keinen höheren Verbrauch an, 

und ablesen kann man den auch ohne Taschenlampe oder Smartphone.


----------



## Alreech (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Alleine der Link da oben mit der Schweiz hat mich ja grausen lassen. "Ist der sichere Netzbetrieb gefährdet, darf der Netzbetreiber gemäss den  Erläuterungen zur entsprechenden Verordnung des Bundesrates jederzeit  auf die Steuersysteme einwirken."
> Auf gut Deutsch - der Netzbetreiber hätte damit die Möglichkeit den Kunden den Saft abzudrehen, wenn er Mist gebaut hat - oder wenn irgendein totalitäres Regime an die Macht kommt und die Person einem nicht in den Kram passt. Strom weg, Geld weg, Wasser weg...


Sorry, aber das wüste Verschwörungstheorien.

Bei diesen Smartmetern geht es auch um die Gestaltung der Energiewende.
Bisland wurde der Strom bedarfsgerecht produziert, und der Bedarf wurde entsprechend vorausberechnet.
In Zukunft wird es Phasen geben wo der Strom eben knapp wird (z.B. Nachts), und dann werden Gaskraftwerke angeworfen um diese Knappheit zu bekämpfen. In diesen Phasen wird der Strom mehr kosten.

Auserdem kann es sein das es notwendig wird Verbraucher mit niedriger Priorität (Industrie, Haushalte, Einzelhandel) kurzfristig zentral abzuschalten um auf Krisen zu reagieren.
Stell dir einen kalten Winter mit wenig Sonne und Wind vor, und Überlandleitungen die durch Eisbruch ausfallen.
In so Situationen wird es notwendig sein den Haushalten den Strom abzudrehen, damit wichtigere Dinge wie z.B. Ampelanlage oder Krankenhäuser, Polizei, Gefänginsse und Feuerwehr nicht ohne Strom dastehen.


----------



## iGameKudan (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Alreech schrieb:


> Auserdem kann es sein das es notwendig wird Verbraucher mit niedriger Priorität (Industrie, Haushalte, Einzelhandel) kurzfristig zentral abzuschalten um auf Krisen zu reagieren.
> Stell dir einen kalten Winter mit wenig Sonne und Wind vor, und Überlandleitungen die durch Eisbruch ausfallen.
> In so Situationen wird es notwendig sein den Haushalten den Strom abzudrehen, damit wichtigere Dinge wie z.B. Ampelanlage oder Krankenhäuser, Polizei, Gefänginsse und Feuerwehr nicht ohne Strom dastehen.


Ich glaube es hackt... Dann soll man, bevor man auf instabile erneuerbare Energien setzt bitte erstmal zusehen, gute und stabile Speichermöglichkeiten zu schaffen anstatt außer mit der Stromportionierung anzufangen. 
Den Haushalten, Industrie und Einzelhandel den Strom abdrehen (Lebensmittel gehen den Bach runter, gekocht werden kann nicht mehr, keine Arbeit mehr da UND die Freizeitbeschäftigung ist weg)...  Wir zahlen für den Mist Rekordpreise beim Strom, also erwarte ich auch jederzeit stabile Netze. 

Wichtige Institutionen haben ne Notstromversorgung. Da sollte man die Leute eher beim Diesel rationieren, da gibts wenigstens akzeptable Alternativen zu. 
Genau wegen solchen Leuten wie dir bin ich gegen diese modernen Messeinrichtungen.


----------



## Decrypter (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Altanlagen haben Bestandsschutz solang die zur damaligen Zeit nach Vorschrift(TAB) gebaut wurden.
> 
> Die neuen Zähler können per LAN ins Netz gehen,bei Neuanlagen(die letzten 2-3 Jahre) ist bei unserem EVU die Anlage dafür vorzusehen mit APZ Feld/LAN Kabel.
> Das APZ Feld ist für die Montage eines Routers vorgesehen.



Genauso sieht das aus. Bei Altanlagen greift der Bestandsschutz und es wird nur der Zähler getauscht. Aber seit dem 1.9.2015 gilt die neue VDE-AR-N 4101:2015-09. Diese definiert die technischen Mindestanforderungen in elektrischen Anlagen innerhalb von eines Wohngebäudes mit direkter Messung und Betriebsströmen bis maximal 63A, die an das Niederspannungsnetz der allgemeinen Stromversorgung angeschlossen sind. In dieser VDE ist eindeutig definiert, das ein Raum für Zusatzanwendungen (RfZ) vorzuhalten ist. Dort kann der Netzbetreiber dann z.B. Smart Meter Gateways, Steuergeräte oder auch Steuereinheiten für Fernabschaltungen unterbringen. Nun kann jeder an 5 Fingern abzählen, was folgen wird. Dem netzbetreiber sind damit alle, aber auch wirklich alle Möglichkeiten gegeben. Wenn ihm z.B. der Verbrauch auffällig vorkommt, so kann er z.B.  völlig problemlos den kompletten Verbrauch eines Abrechnungsjahres tagesgenau aus der digitalen Messeinheit auslesen. Er er könnte auch die Stromversorgung per Fernabschaltung einstellen, weil es Streitigkeiten zwischen Kunde und Stromversorger gibt. Und so weiter und sofort.

Der hiesioge örtliche Netzbetreiber verweigert mittlerweile gar einen simplen Zählertausch von einem 1-Phasen Wechselstromzähler (die noch recht weit verbreitet sind) zum Drehstromzähler, wenn der. Zählerschrank nicht der VDE AR-N 4101 entspricht. Und das betrifft sämtliche Zähleranlagen, die vor dem 1.9.2015 verbaut worden sind. Also schlimmstenfalls gerade einmal 3 Jahre alt sind. Die Kosten für ein Austausch können dann je nach Größe der Zähleranlage mal locker in den 5-stelligen Bereich gehen.  Aber alleine an der Verweigerung eines Zählertauswches von Wechsel zu Drehstrom in Betandanlagen, wo eigentlich der Bestandsschutz greift, zeigt doch eindeutig, worauf es hinauslaufen wird. Und das ist ganz eindeutig absolut unschön !



xtrame90 schrieb:


> "Kein Versorger kann mir bis dato vorschreiben das die Anlage erneuert oder auf eigene Kosten erweitert werden soll."
> 
> Glaub mir, der Versorger kann das und wird das auch tun, wenn er merkt  dass die Anlage in einen nicht sicheren zustand ist oder Gefahr im  Verzug ist. Denn der Netzbetreiber ist ein Stückweit dann  mitveranwortlich, wenn es zu einem Unfall kommt.



Stimmt genau. Habe ich selber schon so veranlasst, als ich eine absolut betriebsunsichere Anlage (Lebens und Brandgefahr) vor mir hatte. Ich selber darf sie nicht außer Betrieb nehmen. Aber es wurde eine Meldung an den zuständigen Netzbetreiber gemacht, der die Versorgung dann umgehend eingestellt hat, nach dem er sich von dem desolaten zustand der Anlage überzeugt hatte. Eine Wiederaufnahme der Versorgung erfolgt nur, wenn die Mängel beseitigt worden sind und dieses auch entsprechend nachgewiesen wird.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

@ Decrypter
Wieso bekomme ich beim lesen deines post`s wieder so den drang zur selbstversorgung mit energie?


----------



## Alreech (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich glaube es hackt... Dann soll man, bevor man auf instabile erneuerbare Energien setzt bitte erstmal zusehen, gute und stabile Speichermöglichkeiten zu schaffen anstatt außer mit der Stromportionierung anzufangen.


Das Netz ist der Speicher, ausserdem kann man mit neuen Technologien wie der Blockchain das Speichern verbessern.


----------



## Blechbuex (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Eigentliches ist ein recht gutes Interface , nur die Technische Ausführung ist nicht so gut.
> 
> Es gibt nämlich Zählerschränke wo man an die Zähler nicht herankommt.
> Da sind die Zähler nämlich hinter einer verplombten Tür mit Sichtfenster und da gäbe es keine andere Möglichkeit außer als mit Licht.



Na dann viel Spaß beim Morsen.


----------



## PeaceTank (29. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Moin moin, in dem Buch ist das gerade ein Thema. Über die Digitalen Stromzähler wird das ganze Stromnetz lahmgelegt.  

Na super......


----------



## Alreech (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



PeaceTank schrieb:


> Moin moin, in dem Buch ist das gerade ein Thema. Über die Digitalen Stromzähler wird das ganze Stromnetz lahmgelegt.
> 
> Na super......


Der letzte große Blackout gab es als in Norddeutschland für die Passage eines großen Schiffes eine Hochspannungsleitung über einen Kanal kurz ausgeschalten wurden. Seitdem sind die Netze nicht umbedingt stabiler geworden.

Digitaler Stromzähler gehackt für den Blackout ?
Lol. Die Chancen sind größer das Klimaaktivisten als Protest gegen die Kohleverstromung eine Überlandleitung sabotieren, oder das die Beschäftigten der Kraftwerke für höhere Löhne und Abfindung streiken und als Druckmittel dazu die Stromproduktion spontan drosseln.


----------



## Abductee (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

In der Praxis wäre es einfacher einen LKW in ein Umspannwerk fahren zu lassen als einen Hack durchzuführen.


----------



## DaStash (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Abductee schrieb:


> In der Praxis wäre es einfacher einen LKW in ein Umspannwerk fahren zu lassen als einen Hack durchzuführen.


Für Privatleute vielleicht aber sicherlich nicht für "Regierungsorganisationen". Ich sage nur Snowden, damals wußte auch niemand, dass das was da alles aufgedeckt wurde wirklich möglich ist. Grund zur Skepsis halte ich durchaus für angebracht.

MfG


----------



## Abductee (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Davon mal abgesehen das ein normaler Zähler, egal wie smart er ist sicher keinen Lasttrenner integriert hat.
Ist die LKW-Lösung trotzdem die effektivere Lösung einen weiträumigen Blackout zu erzeugen.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ist die LKW-Lösung trotzdem die effektviere Lösung einen weiträumigen Blackout zu erzeugen.



Besser wäre es die Höchstspannungsleitungen einfach zu sprengen.


----------



## Chinaquads (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Kinder, diese Infrarotschnittstelle gibts schon jahrelang und hat sich ( warum auch immer ) bei den Stromanbietern durchgesetzt.

Wäre ja auch zu einfach, einen NFC Chip o.ä. dort zu verbauen...


----------



## INU.ID (20. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

So, seit ein paar Wochen hab ich jetzt auch so einen smarten Zähler. Es wurde sogar schon ein Modell mit zusätzlichem Taster verbaut. 

Die ganzen unterschiedlichen Werte sind schon sehr interessant (Durchschnittsverbrauch 1/7/30 Tage usw), zumal man mit so einem Teil auch den aktuellen Verbrauch von zb. E-Ofen, Geräten an der Starkstrom-Steckdose, und auch der elektrischen Durchlauferhitzer o.ä. erkennen kann, an deren Leitung man ja ansonsten nicht so einfach einen Strommesser stecken kann. Was mir allerdings gerade aufgefallen ist:

Es reicht schon Sonnenlicht, zb. durch ein in der Nähe befindliches Fenster, um "wild" durch die Statistiken durchzuschalten. Sprich: Die Standard-Einstellung ist zb. die Anzeige kWh-Stand in der obersten Reihe, aktueller Stromverbrauch in Watt in der unteren Zeile. Wenn der Zähler jetzt frei hängt, oder man die Tür des Zählerschranks offen gelassen hat, steht dort beim nächsten Zähler-Besuch irgendeine andere Angabe im Display - was schon nervig sein kann, da es einige Anzeige-Modi gibt, durch die man anschließend erst wieder durchschalten muß, bis man da ist wo man hin will.

Also immer die Tür geschlossen halten, oder bei freie hängendem Zähler den Sensor zukleben. ^^


Edit: Beim Zählerablesen wurde mir übrigens mitgeteilt, dass die klassische Wasseruhr bei uns in Kürze auch gegen ein elektronisches Modell ausgetauscht werden muß. Witzigerweise kann man deren Stand dann per Funk von draußen, aus dem Servicefahrzeug, ablesen. Aber um den Stand des neuen Smart-Stromzählers abzulesen muß man noch in die Wohnung kommen, und auf das Display schauen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



INU.ID schrieb:


> So, seit ein paar Wochen hab ich jetzt auch so einen smarten Zähler.


Meiner kommt Anfang Mai. Ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt. Wie kann man die eigentlich manipulieren? Auf dem alten liegt noch ein Haar auf der Scheibe. Hach, das muss icvh noch dringend rausziehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Wieder ein Fall für das Allzweck-Duo im Haushalt: Panzertape und WD40 - löst die meisten probleme im Haushalt schnell und zuverlässig. 

Panzertape übern Sensor --> Problem gelöst.


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Moment, muss ich kurz kontrollieren...

Does it move? Die Anzeige "rotiert", also ja.
Should ist move? Nö.
OK, hast Recht das ist ein Fall für Panzertape.


----------



## Kuhprah (20. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Wir haben auch so einen bekommen. Mussten beim Hausbau extra nen Anschluss am Haus anbringen damit man von aussen ablesen kann. Nen Jahr später kam dann ein neues Modell. Das ist jetzt der Stand der Technik. Der hat eine Simkarte drin und sendet die Daten automatisch. Die waren alle begeistert davon  Bis sie das Teil im Keller eingebaut haben und gemerkt dass man da unten nicht im geringsten Empfang hat. Nicht mal das Pager-Netz kommt da unten rein...


----------



## DaStash (20. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Ja was für eine Überraschung aber auch. 

MfG


----------



## Inzersdorfer (20. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Beim Zählerablesen wurde mir übrigens mitgeteilt, dass die klassische Wasseruhr bei uns in Kürze auch gegen ein elektronisches Modell ausgetauscht werden muß. Witzigerweise kann man deren Stand dann per Funk von draußen, aus dem Servicefahrzeug, ablesen. Aber um den Stand des neuen Smart-Stromzählers abzulesen muß man noch in die Wohnung kommen, und auf das Display schauen.



Ich bin bestürzt, das smarte am SMART-Meter ist doch die Fernablesung durch den Stromversorger! Spart Personalkosten, hilft Tarife und Verbrauchszeiten in Übereinstimmung zu bringen und ist notwendig um die gesetzliche Verpflichtung der Energieversorger seine Kunden zum Energiesparen zu bringen zu erfüllen.


----------



## HardlineAMD (21. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Irgendwann gibts "Stromversorger" die uns nicht mit Strom versorgen.


----------



## micha34 (21. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Unser "neuer" Stromzähler hat eine IP Adresse aufgeklebt,was angeblich eine Ablesung online ermöglichen sollte.Die Verbindung wird dafür durch das Lichtnetz selbst,also die bereits vorhandenen Kabel gemacht und wahrscheinlich dann irgendwo auch Ausgelesen und Online gestellt.
Soviel zur Theorie,denn in der Praxis klappts nicht gibt auch unser Stromlieferant zu.
Also immer noch Klinkenputzen statt Hightech.

Aber wir bekommen grundsätzlich immer lustige Karten auf dem Postweg wo wir selbst unsere Stromzähler ablesen sollen.
Allerdings wohne ich auch in einer Stadt wo wahrscheinlich 75% der Stromkunden ihre Rechnung eh nie Zahlen würden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Und dabei kanns auch altmodisch so einfach sein. Mein Energieversorger hat eine Homepage auf der ich mich mit meiner Kundennummer einloggen kann. Da kann ich dann zu beliebiger Zeit (aber mindestens 1x pro Jahr) meinen aktuellen Zählerstand eintragen und das wars. Ich kann sogar meinen monatlichen Abschlag auf Wunsch beliebig wählen.
Arbeitsaufwand 30 Sekunden pro Jahr und das Thema ist durch.

Und das alles mit nem uralten Drehscheibenzählerkasten ganz ohne bling-bling. Krass, oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und dabei kanns auch altmodisch so einfach sein. Mein Energieversorger hat eine Homepage auf der ich mich mit meiner Kundennummer einloggen kann. Da kann ich dann zu beliebiger Zeit (aber mindestens 1x pro Jahr) meinen aktuellen Zählerstand eintragen und das wars. Ich kann sogar meinen monatlichen Abschlag auf Wunsch beliebig wählen.
> Arbeitsaufwand 30 Sekunden pro Jahr und das Thema ist durch.
> 
> Und das alles mit nem uralten Drehscheibenzählerkasten ganz ohne bling-bling. Krass, oder?


Aber mit den neuen Geräten haben die Energieversorger die Option, betrügende Selbstständige zu finden, die zu wenig Geräte angemeldet haben. Denn die Anschlussgebühren richten sich nach der Anschlussleistung. Und wenn Du z.B. als Copy shop 10KW anmeldest und einmal 10,1KW verbrauchst, ja dann ....

Das wird eine Gelddruckmaschinerie


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

dann... YouTube 

Klar, die "Betrüger" fallen da auf. Aber ich würde auch auffallen da ab und an alle paar Jahre schon jemand vorbeikommt und schaut ob der Zähler noch ok ist und abliest. Wenn der dann da kurioserweise 5000 kWh mehr abliest als ich eingetragen habe gibts Lack. 

Aber im Ernst, wie lächerlich ist das eigentlich dass die es nicht gebacken bekommen Zähler zu installieren, die ein paar Bytes in der Woche übers Stromnetz schicken können? Hier gehts ja wirklich nur um ein einziges Datenpaket, sprich null Bandbreiten- und null Latenzanforderung. Das geht übertrieben gesagt mit Morsezeichen. Das sollte doch von den Haushalten bis zum nächsten Umspannwerk gehen wos dann ein Empfänger per Internet zum Energieversorger schickt. Aber da verlange ich wohl zu viel am Industriestandort Deutschland^^


----------



## iGameKudan (21. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> ist notwendig um die gesetzliche Verpflichtung der Energieversorger seine Kunden zum Energiesparen zu bringen zu erfüllen.


"Sie haben diesen Monat zu viel Strom verbraucht. Jetzt gibts keinen mehr."
"Leider scheint heute die Sonne nicht. Jetzt gibts keinen Strom mehr."
"Da gerade zu viele Elektroautos geladen werden und wir nicht genug Strom produzieren können, wird jetzt ihre Stromversorgung eingeschränkt."

Sorry, die digitalen Stromzähler sind nicht nur überflüssig, sondern durch die Anbindung an externe Datennetze auch unsicher und stellen einen Einschnitt in die Persönlichkeitsrechte dar. Und das allerbeste: Die Dinger sind prinzipiell fernsteuerbar. Stelle dir jetzt mal vor, man schränkt dir den Stromverbrauch ein (eine Komplettabschaltung ist wohl laut dem BSI ausgeschlossen), weil man dank des überstürzten Setzens auf erneuerbare Energien bzw. das überstürzte Abschalten konventioneller Kraftwerke, während man immer mehr auf Elektromobilität setzt, ein instabiles Stromnetz erzeugt.
Lastmanager – Wikipedia

Oder die potenzielle Anfälligkeit für Hackerangriffe...

Und die Kosten erhöhen tun diese modernen Messeinrichtungen auch noch. 
Intelligente Stromzaehler - Smart Meter wird zur Pflicht: Strom ablesen und Kosten von Smart Metern - Finanztip

Bis zu 100€ im Jahr, je nach Funktionsumfang und Stromverbrauch. 
Einzig tun die Stromversorger und Netzbetreiber sparen, da die Infrastruktur weniger aufwändig ausfallen muss. Der Endkunde ist Und dann noch die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Möglichkeit, Nutzungsprofile erstellen zu können... Was, wie im Wikipedia-Artikel beschrieben wird, bestens dazu genutzt werden kann um Profile über die Lebensgewohnheiten erstellen zu können. 

Klingt zwar in der Theorie toll, die Nutzer durch die mögliche Visualisierbarkeit der Verbrauchsdaten zum bewussten Stromverbrauch treiben zu wollen - würde es die Nutzer aber interessieren, hätten die sich schon längst selber erkundigt.
Dafür gibts mal wieder nur Nachteile.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Einzig tun die Stromversorger und Netzbetreiber sparen



...gab es daran jemals einen ernsthaften Zweifel? Natürlich gehts bei der Sache nur darum Kosten zu sparen und/oder mittelfristig Kontrollfunktionen zu erhöhen.

Mich interessiert mein Stromverbrauch durchaus auch - aber ich habe einen ausreichend genauen Durchblick wenn ich am 1. des Monats die Zahl ablese und die in meine Excel-Tabelle in die Spalte Strom schreibe. Das ist die neben der Spalte Wasser. 
(Seitdem ich meine Notlösungs-PC-Kartoffen habe hat sich mein Stromverbrauch um ~15-20 kWh/Monat reduziert... kurios... )


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> ...


Du scheinst ja genau zu wissen, was Du nicht willst. Was ist Deine Vision der Stromherstellung in der Zukunft?

Was spricht zur Netzstabilisierung gegen z.B. temporäres Abschalten von bestimmten unwichtigen Anschlüssen,. z.B. dem Ladestrom des Elektrofahrzeuges? Wenn das acht Stunden auf dem Firmenparkplatz steht, kann das problemlos sechs Stunden abgeschaltet werden. Oder? 

Die Meldungen, dass es nicht genug Strom gibt, kennen Franzosen im Sommer und Winter sehr genau. Immer dann, wenn Flüsse zu wenig Wasser haben oder eingefroren sind. Das war es dann mit Kühlwasser für thermische Kraftwerke. Und im Rahmen des Klimawandels werden auch wir immer weniger Kühlwasser im Extremfall haben. Wind- und Solarenergie braucht keine Wasserkühlung. Toll, oder?


----------



## iGameKudan (21. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...gab es daran jemals einen ernsthaften Zweifel? Natürlich gehts bei der Sache nur darum Kosten zu sparen und/oder mittelfristig Kontrollfunktionen zu erhöhen.


Nein, daran gabs nie Zweifel. Dienen tut der Spaß auch dazu, damit dieser Irrsinn des überstürzten Abschaltens konventioneller Energieerzeugungsmöglichkeiten durchgesetzt werden kann, bevor die eneuerbaren Energien eine stabile Alternative darstellen und es für Spitzenlasten bzw. Versorgungsengpässe auch brauchbare Speichermöglichkeiten gibt. Erneuerbare Energien stehen nunmal nicht zu jeder Zeit zur Verfügung, weshalb ne Speicherung zwingend erforderlich ist. 

Gerade wegen den Kontrollmöglichkeiten seitens des Anbieters und Kosteneinsparungen auf Kosten der Nutzer gehört sich gehörig gegen die digitalen Messeinrichtungen gewehrt.

@interessierterUser: Konventionelle Energieerzeuger erst abschalten, sobald erneuerbare Energien in ausreichender Anzahl vorhanden sind, während ausreichende Speichermöglichkeiten geschaffen wurden (für den Fall, dass die erneuerbaren Energien nicht zur Verfügung stehen). 
Und im Individualverkehr nicht die Elektromobilität als heiligen Gral darstellen, die noch für einen unbeschreibbar großen Strombedarf sorgen wird. 

Das Beispiel mit dem Abschalten des Ladestroms für E-Autos ist eigentlich gut  - nur was ist, wenn du die acht Stunden bräuchtest, um die Karre vollzumachen (Schnellladen ist a) nicht sonderlich gut für den Akku und b) sorgt das für extreme Lastspitzen)...
Prinzipiell sehe ich ja auch ne Menge nützliche Anwendungsgebiete fürs Lastenmanagement, jedoch sehe ich auch ein großes Missbrauchspotenzial hinsichtlich politischer Ideale und der Profitmaximierung. Zumindest sollten die Lastmanagementfunktionen nicht fernsteuerbar sein, d.h. der User sollte selber festlegen können, dass in Abwesenheit bspw. Warmwasserboiler, bestimmte Steckdosen/Verbraucher, Klimaanlage etc. abgeschaltet werden. Und dazu gibts bereit entsprechende Möglichkeiten von SmartHome-Gerätschaften. Dazu brauchts keine moderne Messeinrichtung an öffentlichen Netzen. 

Und wie bringt man die Leute dazu, dann freiwillig solche Möglichkeiten zu nutzen? Durch Stromersparnisse - und zwar nicht, indem der Strom für Verweigerer teurer wird, sondern rein durch die geringere Rechnung durch den geringerne Verbrauch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Nein, daran gabs nie Zweifel. Dienen tut der Spaß auch dazu, damit dieser Irrsinn des überstürzten Abschaltens konventioneller Energieerzeugungsmöglichkeiten durchgesetzt werden kann


Merkel halt, es gab einen langfristigen mit allen Seiten abgestimmten Vertrag. So machen Grüne Politik.  Das Sprunghafte raus aus dem Vertrag und dann sofortiges Abschalten fällt unter Populismus.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Erneuerbare Energien stehen nunmal nicht zu jeder Zeit zur Verfügung, weshalb ne Speicherung zwingend erforderlich ist.


Wir haben genug konventionelle Gaskraftwerke, die optimal mit der EE zu kombinieren sind. 



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Gerade wegen den Kontrollmöglichkeiten seitens des Anbieters und Kosteneinsparungen auf Kosten der Nutzer gehört sich gehörig gegen die digitalen Messeinrichtungen gewehrt.


Abwarten, prinzipiell erlauben variable Strompreise durchaus Sparen für den Endverbraucher, je nach Umsetzung. Man muss z.B. nicht um 12:00 eine Stunde Staubsaugen. Kann man machen, aber dann wird es halt teurer, als wenn man es um 15.00 oder um 21.00 macht. Im Kapitalismus steuert man weniger mit verboten, denn mit Preisen. Und unsere aktuelle Stromversorgung, die darauf ausgelgt ist, den maximalen jährlichen Strombedarf auch ohne Kernkraftwerke zu decken, ist ziemlich teuer. Jedes Kernkraftwerk wurde durch andere konventionelle Kraftwerke abgesichert, darum haben wir auch soviel konventionelle Kraftwerksleistung, auch wenn davon zig GW abgeschaltet sind und Kraftwerke z.T. eingemottet wurden.

Die Versorungssicherheit ist heute übrigens viel höher als früher, vermutlich auch wegen der EE. Aber lies es selber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Bundesnetzagentur  - 
Auswertung Strom

Bewerte dazu die regionalen Unterschied. Wenn wir die ehemalige DDR mit völlig maroder Infrastruktur heraus nehmen, fällt z.B. der Vergleich vom Windstromland Nummer 1, Schleswig Holdstein, zu Baden Würtemberg und Bayern auf. Das kann natürlich auch an Baumaßnahmen liegen, denn wo viel gebaut wird, geht auch viel kaputt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/Sh...sicherheit/SAIDIStromBL.jpg?__blob=poster&v=3


---


----------



## iGameKudan (21. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Toll, dann fangen alle Leute an abends und nachts ihren Haushalt zu schmeißen - genau dann, wenn man als Nachbar Ruhe und nicht den ganzen Lärm will. 
Oder noch besser, wenn man Schichtarbeiter ist und man in der Zeit schlafen will oder auf Arbeit ist, wo der Strom besonders billig ist. 

Wie oben schon geschrieben, bestehen doch ohne Fernsteuerzwang durch zweite/dritte Parteien Möglichkeiten, reale Ersparnisse zu erzeugen. Smart Home ist doch bei daran interessierten Leuten schon Alltag.
Die, die sich weigern, können halt nicht sparen, haben aber auch keine Mehrkosten durch diese Stromzähler. Alle anderen Sparen automatisch durch den geringeren Energieverbrauch. 

Stromtarife, wo die Kosten abends/nachts/am Wochenende geringer waren als in Stoßzeiten gab es auch für Privatpersonen schon in der Vergangenheit. 

Mein eigentliches Problem an der ganzen Sache ist zugegeben einfach bloß der Zwang, Zweiten und Dritten die Möglichkeit zur Fernsteuerung einzuräumen bzw. einräumen zu müssen, und dass dann sogar noch räumlich unbeschränkt. Insbesondere in Verbindung mit den Mehrkosten für den Nutzer und halt dem möglichen Missbrauch und dem Gefahrenpotenzial solcher Möglichkeiten. Und Allgemein halt dem Zwang zu Smart-Funktionen bzw. zum Nutzen von Smart Home inklusive Steuerungsmöglichkeiten gegenüber Zweiten/Dritten. Das will ich genauso wenig, wie ein Smartphone-Verweigerer ein Smartphone benutzen will.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Oder noch besser, wenn man Schichtarbeiter ist und man in der Zeit schlafen will oder auf Arbeit ist, wo der Strom besonders billig ist.


Das sind in der Tat ernste Themen. Ich wollte auch nicht alles als bedingungslos positiv beschreiben, nur lernt man als "Problemlöser", und nichts anderes sind Inschinöre, immer zuerst das Positive an Dingen zu sehen. Und ja, aktuell ist ganz vieles völlig unabgestimmt, undurchdacht und in Gänze vermutlich unsozial. Da sind wir uns vermutlich ziemlich einig.


----------



## Hoopster (21. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Ich hoffe doch das es noch einige Zeit dauern wird bis sich dieser Stromzähler wirklich überall verbaut wird. Der altbekannte Stromzähler wie wir ihn alle kennen ist ein Bauteil aus alter Zeit und es war klar das man sich irgendwann mal an ihm zu schaffen macht aber wenn dann sollte die neue Version kein Rückschritt werden/sein. Kann nur hoffe das sich da noch einiges tun wird.


----------



## colormix (22. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

wie ich gelesen habe nur für Firmen und wenn man einen sehr hohen Stromverbrauch hat .

Bei Privaten Haushalten können die das eh nicht durchziehen nicht jeder hat bekommt oder will einen teuren Internet Anschluss, auf einen Internet Anschluss hat man in Deutschland keinen Rechtsanspruch .


----------



## Hoopster (22. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Wenn es eine freie Option ist den Zähler wechseln zu lassen wäre das vertretbar aber es einfach umrüsten und dann die Kosten auf die Verbraucher umlegen wäre übel.


----------



## colormix (22. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Da   wäre ich ja mal gespannt wie die das Rechtlich durchsetzen wollen > Eingriff in die Wohnung und man hat keinen Anspruch auf einen Anschluss   ohne Anschluss gehen die nicht .
Die Alten verfüllen ihren Zweck es gibt keinen Grund da was zu ändern .
Unser Energie Versorger Stadt wird da sicherlich nichts ändern denn der ist seriös , da kommen eher mal Neue Analoge Zähler irgendwann  rein als so was ,
das würde eine Massen Klage auslösen Smart GEZ Strom Zähler .


----------



## micha34 (22. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Der Stromversorger hat rechtlich den Anspruch zum Zugang seiner Messeinrichtung.
Im Bedarfsfall übers LG und einem Gerichtsvollzieher.

Andererseits haben wir in unserer Stadt schon seit längeren solch Pseudointelligenz im Zählerkasten,ohne Zusatzkosten!
Der Hintergrund war angeblich die präzisere Messung neuer Geräte und ein Kostenvorteil für den Privatkunden. Die Zählermiete ist bei uns so 70Ct geringer geworden.
Die alten Zähler wurden Demontiert und eine "Backplate" in die Unterverteilung gesetzt,der neue Zähler wird lediglich angesteckt.
Die Zählerauslesung sollte, wie ich bereits schrieb aus der Ferne machbar sein.

Soweit alles gut und ich kann da erstmal kein Problem erkennen,in meiner Stadt,bei meinem Versorger.

Auch ist unser Strombedarf absolut sicher und gedeckt,wir können Bequem alle AKWs und KKWs abschalten,denn wir kaufen unseren Strom ja eh aus dem benachbarten Ausland von deren AKWs.

Soweit ist die Merkellogik ohnehin unschlagbar und in sich stimmig.
Unser Part ist lediglich Zahlen und Betteln. Im Sinne  "Deutscher,sauberer Luft" doch wohl akzeptabel,oder nicht? (Ironie aus)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



micha34 schrieb:


> ....Auch ist unser Strombedarf absolut sicher und gedeckt,wir können Bequem alle AKWs und KKWs abschalten,denn wir kaufen unseren Strom ja eh aus dem benachbarten Ausland von deren AKWs....


Das ist falsch und schon oft genug erklärt. Wir exportieren mehr Strom, als wir importieren.
2018 waren es gut 50 TWh. 1990 ohne EE haben wir dagegen noch 5 TWh importiert.
Quelle: Stromaustauschsaldo Deutschlands bis 2018 | Statistik

Aber gut, bestimmte politische Gruppen finden es immer besser, einfach zu behaupten, anstatt 
zu belegen. Und ich weiß, meine Zahlen sind natürlich wieder aus der "Lügenpresse", bzw. der
"Lügenwissenschaft". Ich hätte natürlich bei EIKE schauen müssen, die und nur die haben die
reine und ganze Wahrheit.


----------



## keinnick (22. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



micha34 schrieb:


> Andererseits haben wir in unserer Stadt schon seit längeren solch Pseudointelligenz im Zählerkasten,ohne Zusatzkosten!
> Der Hintergrund war angeblich die präzisere Messung neuer Geräte und ein Kostenvorteil für den Privatkunden.


Das stimmt tatsächlich, wenn das Gerät dann auch nach Hause funkt und die Werte übermittelt. Ein großes Problem für die Netzbetreiber sind u. a. die selbst abgelesenen Werte von Kunden ("ich lese statt Strom mal den Gaszähler oder Wasserzähler ab, weil ich keine Ahnung habe, wie so ein Zähler aussieht und schicke den falschen Wert auf der Ablesekarte zurück") und / oder geschätzte Werte von anderen Marktteilnehmern, die man am Ende des Tages zu nix gebrauchen kann. 

Was bleibt da? Selbstablesung durch den Außendienst und das kostet Geld. Vor allem, wenn man keinen Zugang zum Zähler bekommt, wenn der Kunde nie zu Hause ist (was sein gutes Recht ist). Ich war mal im Rahmen eines Projekts als externer bei einem Energieversorger und kann solche Zähler aus deren Sicht seit dem durchaus verstehen.


----------



## micha34 (22. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist falsch und schon oft genug erklärt. Wir exportieren mehr Strom, als wir importieren.
> 2018 waren es gut 50 TWh. 1990 ohne EE haben wir dagegen noch 5 TWh importiert.
> Quelle: Stromaustauschsaldo Deutschlands bis 2018 | Statistik
> 
> ...



Interessantes Vokabular.

Ja,durch erneuerbare Energien produzieren wir mehr Strom als wir brauchen nur nie dann,wenn wir ihn brauchen.
Aus diesen Grund verscherbeln wir den eigenen Strom an den geringstbietenden und Kaufen möglichst Teuer ein,wenn er gebraucht wird.
Auch ist der eigene Strom in Deutschland wegen den Öko Zertifikaten die viel Geld kosten,ebenfalls unbeliebt.
Sicherlich kann ich dir 2 Porsche zum Stückpreis von 50.000  verkaufen und im Gegenzug kaufe ich dir nur einen für 200.000 ab. Dann habe ich das doppelte von dem verkauft als ich gekauft habe,aber immer noch draufgezahlt.Milchmädchenrechnung.

Ist ähnlich wie in der Pommesbude, das Menü zum Mitnehmen hat einen anderen Steuersatz wie das Menü im Laden verzehrt.
Ein klassischer Streitpunkt zwischen Finanzamt und Betreiber solcher Läden.

Das alles unabhängig irgendwelcher politischen Gesinnung?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



micha34 schrieb:


> Ja,durch erneuerbare Energien produzieren wir mehr Strom als wir brauchen nur nie dann,wenn wir ihn brauchen.
> Aus diesen Grund verscherbeln wir den eigenen Strom an den geringstbietenden und Kaufen möglichst Teuer ein,wenn er gebraucht wird.


Und wieder nur Gerüchte, und wieder falsch,... 
Wie soll man Dich ernst nehmen?

Zahlen für 2017:
"... Innerhalb von fünf Jahren hat sich Deutschlands Nettostrom-Export  damit mehr als verdoppelt. ... Für  die Kraftwerksbetreiber ist das ein gutes Geschäft. Sie nahmen unterm  Strich rund 1,4 Milliarden Euro ein. Exporteinnahmen von 3,3 Milliarden  Euro standen dabei Importkosten von 1,9 Milliarden gegenüber. ..."
Stromexport 2017 erneut gestiegen - klimaretter.info

Zahlen für 2018:
Geringerer Export, aber mehr Verdienst
"...  Trotz der gesunkenen Exportmengen haben die Stromproduzenten mit  ihren Lieferungen ins Ausland den Angaben der Netzagentur zufolge mehr  verdient als 2017. Die Exporterlöse fielen demnach wegen der gestiegenen  Großhandelspreise für Strom mit bislang 2,1 Milliarden Euro rund 200  Millionen Euro höher aus als im Vorjahr. Überschüsse beim  grenzüberschreitenden Stromhandel erzielt Deutschland nach Angaben des Umweltbundesamtes seit 2003. ..."
Deutschland exportiert weniger Strom – UEberschuss aber weiter hoch | heise online

Nochmal 2017:
Im Jahr 2017 wurde ein Exportüberschuss von ca. 53 TWh erzielt. Seit 2011 steigen die Exportüberschüsse kontinuierlich an. Der Großteil der Exporte floss in die Schweiz (16,6 TWh), die hauptsächlich als Transitland nach Italien dient. Auf Rang zwei folgt Österreich mit 14,7 TWh. Die Niederlande auf Platz drei leitet einen Großteil des Stroms nach Belgien und Großbritannien weiter. Rang vier belegt Polen, das einen Teil des Stromes aus den neuen Bundesländern über Tschechien nach Süddeutschland transportiert. Deutschland importierte deutlich weniger Strom aus Frankreich als in den vergangenen Jahren, weil einige französische Kernkraftwerke aus Sicherheitsgründen zeitweise abgeschaltet wurden. Deutschland dient als Transitland für französischen Strom und leitet diesen an die Nachbarländer weiter. 

Die durchschnittlich exportierte Leistung betrug ca. 5,7 GW. Das entspricht der Leistung von fünf Kernkraftwerken. An 8215 Stunden des Jahres (94%) wurde Strom exportiert und an 545 Stunden (6%) wurde Strom importiert.Beim Außenhandel mit Strom wurden 26,9 TWh zu einem Wert von 1,03 Mrd. Euro eingeführt. Die Ausfuhr lag bei 79,8 TWh und einem Wert von 2,84 Mrd. Euro. Im Saldo ergibt sich ein Exportüberschuss von 52,8 TWh und Einnahmen im Wert von 1,81 Mrd. Euro. Eingeführter Strom kostete durchschnittlich 38,31 Euro/MWh und ausgeführter Strom 35,57 Euro/MWh.  Der durchschnittliche volumengewichtete Day-Ahead Börsenstrompreis liegt mit 32,89 Euro/MWh etwas über dem Wert des Vorjahres von 28,20 Euro/MWh. Inflationsbereinigt liegt er aber noch unter dem Niveau von 2003 und 2004.
https://www.ise.fraunhofer.de/conte...erneuerbaren-energien/Stromerzeugung_2017.pdf

Hast Du sonst noch etwas zu behaupten?


----------



## micha34 (22. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Ja,schau dir solche "Statistiken" genauer an.
ich könnte jetzt gegenteiliges verlinken,letztendlich darf sich der Verbraucher 
aber selbst Gedanken darüber machen,warum er für Strom immer mehr bezahlt anstatt weniger
wenns doch das tolle Geschäft ist.
Erklärt auch aus welchen Taschen diese statistischen "Verdienste" kommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



micha34 schrieb:


> Ja,schau dir solche "Statistiken" genauer an.


Hast Du andere Zahlen? Spielst Du auf die EEG Umlage an? Dann quantiziere und belege es.
Das Problem ist aber ein ganz anderes:

*Verdacht: EEG-Strom wird günstig eingekauft und teuer ins Ausland exportiert*
Die  mit dem Export von Strom erzielten Preise lagen zudem deutlich über den  Börsen-Strompreisen am Termin- und Spotmarkt. Stromeinkäufer konnten am  Spotmarkt, an dem auch der Strom aus erneuerbaren Energien gehandelt  wird, im Mittel für 3,78 ct/kWh einkaufen. "Es liegt zumindest die  Vermutung nahe, dass auch teilweise der vom Verbraucher bezahlte  EEG-Strom an der Börse von Händlern günstig eingekauft und mit  erheblichen Aufschlägen ins Ausland verkauft worden ist", sagte  IWR-Direktor Dr. Norbert Allnoch in Münster. "Nachweisen lässt sich das  allerdings nicht, denn der Gesetzgeber hat vorgesehen, dass der grüne  EEG-Strom an der Strombörse derzeit nur ‘herkunftsneutral‘, d.h. ohne  Kennzeichnung, vermarktet werden darf", so Allnoch.
Stromexport: Deutschland erzielt Rekordeinnahmen


EEG-Umlage subventioniert Export von Kohlestrom!
https://fvp-ev.de/uploads/REDLINKS/Gemeinsames Schreiben.pdf


----------



## micha34 (22. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Nein,das Problem sehe ich bei der Infrastruktur und den fehlenden Möglichkeiten der Energiespeicherung.
Solche Dinge müssen angegangen werden bevor in einer Art Aktionismus Kraftwerke abgeschaltet werden und die Verbraucher die Dummen sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



micha34 schrieb:


> Nein,das Problem sehe ich bei der Infrastruktur und den fehlenden Möglichkeiten der Energiespeicherung.


Was für ein Problem? NOCH gibt es keines, noch sind die leicht aber gut verherrsehbaren Schwankungen mit konventionellen Kraftwerken auszugleichen. So war das immer. Auch bisher gab es Kraftwerke, die nur für wenige Stunden im Jahr betrieben wurden. Und ob Kraftwerke nun immer für 15min um 12h laufen oder einmal im Jahr zwei Wochen am Stück macht welchen Unterschied? 



micha34 schrieb:


> Solche Dinge müssen angegangen werden bevor in einer Art Aktionismus Kraftwerke abgeschaltet werden und die Verbraucher die Dummen sind.


Es gibt immer noch genügend Kraftwerksleitung im Netz, auch wenn sämtliche Kernklraftwerke abgeschaltet werden. Nur der Süden mit den Betonköpfen, die sich gegen hohe Inlandswindktraftwerke wehren, die als Holztürme dazu heimische Sägewerke zum Florieren bringen würden, haben ein Problem. Aber das ist seit Jahren bekennt. Stromtrassen sind übrigens billiger als Speicherung. Und Gasturbinen kosten wenig und liefern besten und billigen Spitzenstrom für wenige Wochen im Jahr.


----------



## micha34 (22. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*

Wir wollen ja jetzt nicht nur AKWs abschalten sondern konventionelle gleich mit.
Für ein umweltfreundlicheres und besseres Gesamtkonzept bin ich jederzeit Empfänglich,nur unnützer Aktionismus ist fehl am Platz.
Darauf läuft es aber hinaus.
Zuerst ein brauchbares Konzept und danach Überlegungen zu Abschaltungen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



micha34 schrieb:


> Wir wollen ja jetzt nicht nur AKWs abschalten sondern konventionelle gleich mit.


Und das isr schon wieder gelogen. Nein, mitnichten alle konventionellen, mitnichten.
Es geht zuerst nur um Braunkohle, dann Steinkohle als Dreckschleudern. Gaskraftwerke,
die zum Teil jetzt stillstehen, werden dann genutzt. Ein Gewinn für alle.


Lesen und verstehen. Werden dreckige Braunkohlekraftwerke abgeschaltet, können
saubere  Gaskombikraftwerke angeschalten werden.
Vohburg: Neues Gaskraftwerk in Irsching - Reserve für die Reserve: 300-Megawatt-Anlage entsteht neben Block 5 von Uniper


----------



## Gohrbi (22. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> Ich bin bestürzt, das smarte am SMART-Meter ist doch die Fernablesung durch den Stromversorger! Spart Personalkosten, hilft Tarife und Verbrauchszeiten in Übereinstimmung zu bringen und ist notwendig um die gesetzliche Verpflichtung der Energieversorger seine Kunden zum Energiesparen zu bringen zu erfüllen.



... unser Versorger spart auch. Ich trage im Internet meinen Zählerstand ein ... da kommt schon lange keiner mehr.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und dabei kanns auch altmodisch so einfach sein. Mein Energieversorger hat eine Homepage auf der ich mich mit meiner Kundennummer einloggen kann. Da kann ich dann zu beliebiger Zeit (aber mindestens 1x pro Jahr) meinen aktuellen Zählerstand eintragen und das wars. Ich kann sogar meinen monatlichen Abschlag auf Wunsch beliebig wählen.
> Arbeitsaufwand 30 Sekunden pro Jahr und das Thema ist durch.
> 
> Und das alles mit nem uralten Drehscheibenzählerkasten ganz ohne bling-bling. Krass, oder?



Altmodisch aber Hightech  Zumindest einfacher als dieser neuer Zähler  Irgendwann kommen die Energieversorger auch noch auf die Idee die neuen Zähler mit einer App zu verbinden wo du dann jeden Tag sehen kannst in einer wunderschönen Grafik wie viel du wann verbrauchst


----------



## micha34 (22. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und das isr schon wieder gelogen. Nein, mitnichten alle konventionellen, mitnichten.
> Es geht zuerst nur um Braunkohle, dann Steinkohle als Dreckschleudern.
> 
> 
> ...



Gas.
Wo doch gerade Fusionsreaktoren durch die EU zum Klimaschutzprojekt erhoben wurden.
Ich halte dir aber durchaus zu Gute das du unsere Energieversorgung nicht mit "freier Energie" bewerkstelligen möchtest.
Die benötigten Gasmengen beziehen wir dann aus Russland. Gibt trotzdem CO2 und wenns Dumm wie öfters läuft auch ne gute Portion CO.
Kohlevergasung war ja auch da im Gespräch. Die Wirkungsgrade?
Eine hübsche Statistik wirds schon richten.
Wer alles zahlt steht zumindest fest.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. April 2019)

*AW: Realer Irrsinn: Neue digitale Stromzähler ("Moderne Messeinrichtung")*



micha34 schrieb:


> Wo doch gerade Fusionsreaktoren durch die EU zum Klimaschutzprojekt erhoben wurden.


Ist Dir klar, was die Dinger kosten werden? Da liegt nochmal ein Faktor 2-3 gegenüber Kernkraftwerken dazwischen,m also irgendwas um 30 Cent/kWh. Das ist so völlig absurd. Aber gut, Forschung mag ich immer, das kann man machen. Vielleicht kommen ja sinnvolle Raumantriebe heraus, wenn man kleine Fusionsreaktoren hinbekommt.



micha34 schrieb:


> Gas ...
> Die benötigten Gasmengen beziehen wir dann aus Russland. Gibt trotzdem  CO2 und wenns Dumm wie öfters läuft auch ne gute Portion CO.


Merklich weniger CO2 als aus Braunkohlekraftwerken, sogar mit einfachsten in 5min anlaufenden 100MW Gasturbinen. Kleine billige Reservekraftwerke sind immer sinnvoller als riesige Batteriespeicher, zumindest heute noch.


----------

